# Syslog-ng from Delay Logging to BrokenPipe/no Logging

## miroR

Syslog-ng from Delay in Logging to Broken Pipe and no Logging

No, this is not solved! The same problems persist in syslog-ng-3.6.1

Pls. see here, but just the part related to errors  in syslog-ng's /var/log/messages:

Broken Pipe on Air-Gapped (and Verifying Your Mirror)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1001706.html

(and my apologies for wandering around and creating confusion, it is completely unintentional, and despite a lot of care I put in my research that it not happen. )

I'm betting on this behavior not yet improved, id est I have not yet seen it going all the way through to no logging in the last night upgraded and rebooted into Gentoo, but the symptoms that I caught this morning:

```

mybox log # date

Oct 14 12:28:56 mybox kernel: grsec: exec of /bin/date (date ) by /bin/date[bash:2675] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:2635] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Tue 14 Oct 12:28:53 CEST 2014

mybox log # jobs

[1]+  Running                 tailf messages &

mybox log # date

Oct 14 12:29:09 mybox kernel: grsec: exec of /bin/date (date ) by /bin/date[bash:2678] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:2635] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Tue 14 Oct 12:29:05 CEST 2014

mybox log # 

```

are typical of the issue that I have in my system which I have been seeing in previous deleted instance of Gentoo in this machine, and in the Gentoo instance revived from 4 months old backup and  consecutively updated (id est the current instance, on which I have been having it since the emerge-updates of it from 2014-09-xx onwards).

While I've been preparing to post this, and searching Gentoo Forums to see if anyone had a similar issue

(

but how do you find it, I don't use the Surveillance Engine on principle, and DuckDuckGo.com or Gentoo Forums' engine give hundreds of posts back for searches like syslog-ng pipe broken, 90-99 % irrelevent to my issue, and searching for some of the words of the string: "I/O error occurred while reading; fd='9', error='Broken pipe" which you can see in the post that I decided to not go on with this topic in:

Broken Pipe on Air-Gapped (and Verifying Your Mirror)

[ the link already given at the top ]

...and searching for some of the words from that string didn't give back this issue that I have either.

)

[While I've been preparing to post this,] the discrepancy has already grown to 9 s.

date shows 15:05:42, but the cammand is logged in syslog-ng's /var/log/messages to have been executed 9 s later:

```

Oct 14 15:05:51 mybox kernel: grsec: exec of /bin/date (date) by /bin/date ...[snip]...

```

The discrepancy of, first, further above, 3s, then 4s, current 9s, later will probably grow to even order of magnitude around 40s.

If you look up in my topic:

Broken Pipe on Air-Gapped (& Verifying Your Mirror)

[ the link already given at the top ]

you'll see this issue (I think nothing yet changed from there regardless of my last night's full update, and it is my feeling that these and those symptoms belong to same issue, as I noticed these there as well. only didn't mention them back then)... [you'll see this issue] in it's final consequences that tantamount to no logging and who knows if worse.

Because the problem is surely causing other issues. E.g. I wasn't able to find any useful logs before the kernel panic exposed on:

halting the system due to suspicious kernel crash

https://forums.grsecurity.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=3709&start=15#p14456

and that is quite an issue of some order of seriosity. At a less serious, but annoying level, I have noticed e.g. how upon playing a video with say mplayer, there's a delay when quitting playing with the audio still playing for a small number of seconds (2-3s) after the video has vanish from the screen and only after the audio finishes the command line of the terminal in which I initiated the mplayer instance returns. 

Surely these are the outside symptoms. What's broken inside, and where to investigate this issue, is the real question.

emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.2.14_rc1 (python 2.7.8-final-0, hardened/linux/amd64, gcc-4.8.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.16.4-hardened-r1-141013 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.16.4-hardened-r1-141013-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_965_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    16405400 total,  15684520 free

KiB Swap:   20971516 total,  20971516 free

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 12 Oct 2014 00:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p53

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.8, 3.3.5-r1, 3.4.1

dev-util/cmake:           3.0.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.13.1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.13.4, 1.14.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2-r1

sys-devel/make:           4.1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.16 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19-r1

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: 9999

ABI="amd64"

ABI_X86="64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ACCEPT_RESTRICT="*"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci hda-intel"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"

APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

BOOTSTRAP_USE="cxx unicode internal-glib python_targets_python3_3 python_targets_python2_7 multilib hardened pax_kernel pic xtpax -jit -orc"

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author"

CAMERAS="ptp2"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS_amd64="-m64"

CFLAGS_x32="-mx32"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x32="x86_64-pc-linux-gnux32"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules/* *.py[co] *$py.class */dropin.cache"

COLORTERM="rxvt-xpm"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DISPLAY=":0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/usr/bin/vi"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--keep-going --with-bdeps=y --autounmask-keep-masks --ask --verbose"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs candy config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync webrsync-gpg xattr"

FETCHCOMMAND="wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" -a /var/log/portage_logs/wget-fetch.log"

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; eval \"declare -a ssh_opts=(\${3})\" ; exec sftp -P \${port} \"\${ssh_opts[@]}\" \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FLTK_DOCDIR="/usr/share/doc/fltk-1.3.2_p10088/html"

GCC_SPECS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://192.168.9.86/gentoo/"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc multiboot"

GUILE_LOAD_PATH="/usr/share/guile/1.8"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.24/info:/usr/share/info/emacs-24"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard"

INSTALL_MASK=" /usr/lib/systemd"

IUSE_IMPLICIT="abi_x86_64 prefix"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KERNEL="linux"

LADSPA_PATH="/usr/lib64/ladspa"

LANG="en_GB.utf8"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_MESSAGES="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LDFLAGS_amd64="-m elf_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x32="-m elf32_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"

LIBDIR_arm="lib"

LIBDIR_arm64="lib64"

LIBDIR_n32="lib32"

LIBDIR_n64="lib64"

LIBDIR_o32="lib"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_s390="lib32"

LIBDIR_s390x="lib64"

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x32="libx32"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arc=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lha=01;31:*.lz4=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.tzo=01;31:*.t7z=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lrz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.lzo=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.war=01;31:*.ear=01;31:*.sar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.alz=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.cab=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.webm=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.m4a=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAIL="/var/mail/root"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.24/man:/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man/"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage|udev|systemd|clang|python-exec)"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

NOCOLOR="true"

OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.3"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc sparc64-freebsd ppc-openbsd x86-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd ppc64-linux x86-cygwin amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris m68k sh arm64 x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/python2.7"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="info warn error log qa"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_GPG_DIR="/etc/portage/gpg"

PORTAGE_GPG_SIGNING_COMMAND="gpg --sign --digest-algo SHA256 --clearsign --yes --default-key "${PORTAGE_GPG_KEY}" --homedir "${PORTAGE_GPG_DIR}" "${FILE}""

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_INTERNAL_CALLER="1"

PORTAGE_OVERRIDE_EPREFIX=""

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages"

PORTAGE_PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages"

PORTAGE_REPOSITORIES="[DEFAULT]

main-repo = gentoo

[gentoo]

location = /usr/portage

masters = 

priority = 9999

sync-type = rsync

sync-uri = rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTAGE_XATTR_EXCLUDE="security.* system.nfs4_acl"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage_logs"

PORT_LOGDIR_CLEAN="find /var/log/portage_logs -type f ! -name summary.log* -mtime +90 -delete"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib64/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib64/libsoftokn3.so"

PROFILE_IS_HARDENED="1"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC IUSE_IMPLICIT KERNEL USERLAND USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND"

PWD="/home/ukrainian"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3"

QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM="raster"

RESUMECOMMAND="wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" -a /var/log/portage_logs/wget-fetch.log"

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.3"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="1"

SUDO_COMMAND="/bin/bash"

SUDO_GID="1000"

SUDO_UID="1000"

SUDO_USER="ukrainian"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC=""

TERM="rxvt-unicode"

TIME_STYLE="posix-long-iso"

UNINSTALL_IGNORE="/lib/modules/*"

USE="X a52 acl alsa amd64 apache2 audit bash-completion berkdb bzip2 caps cdr cli cracklib crypt cscope css cxx dri dvb dvdr fam ffmpeg fontconfig gdbm gif git gnutls gpm gstreamer gzip hardened iconv imagemagick ipv6 jack jpeg jpeg2k justify lame libcaca mad maildir mhash mmx mng modules mplayer multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pax_kernel pcre png readline sasl sdl session smp sound sox sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl ssse subversion svg sysvipc tcpd tiff truetype unicode urandom v4l vim-syntax vorbis x264 xattr xine xtpax xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci hda-intel" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc multiboot" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USERNAME="root"

USE_EXPAND="ABI_MIPS ABI_PPC ABI_S390 ABI_X86 ALSA_CARDS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CALLIGRA_FEATURES CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS CURL_SSL DRACUT_MODULES DVB_CARDS ELIBC ENLIGHTENMENT_MODULES FCDSL_CARDS FFTOOLS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS GPSD_PROTOCOLS GRUB_PLATFORMS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MONKEYD_PLUGINS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL OFED_DRIVERS OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION OPENMPI_FABRICS OPENMPI_OFED_FEATURES OPENMPI_RM PHP_TARGETS PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET PYTHON_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND UWSGI_PLUGINS VIDEO_CARDS VOICEMAIL_STORAGE XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="ABI_MIPS ABI_PPC ABI_S390 CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED="ARCH"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH="alpha amd64 amd64-fbsd amd64-linux arm arm-linux arm64 hppa hppa-hpux ia64 ia64-hpux ia64-linux m68k m68k-mint mips ppc ppc64 ppc64-linux ppc-aix ppc-macos ppc-openbsd s390 sh sparc sparc64-freebsd sparc64-solaris sparc-fbsd sparc-solaris x64-freebsd x64-macos x64-openbsd x64-solaris x86 x86-cygwin x86-fbsd x86-freebsd x86-interix x86-linux x86-macos x86-netbsd x86-openbsd x86-solaris x86-winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC="AIX Cygwin Darwin DragonFly FreeBSD glibc HPUX Interix mintlib musl NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS uclibc Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL="AIX Cygwin Darwin FreeBSD freemint HPUX Interix linux NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND="BSD GNU"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:repo:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa"

XAUTHORITY="/home/ukrainian/.Xauthority"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

Miroslav Rovis

Zagreb, Croatia

www.CroatiaFidelis.hrLast edited by miroR on Sun Dec 28, 2014 12:32 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## miroR

All is well again!

What I mean is:

```

Oct 14 20:58:22 mybox kernel: [ 1513.188977] grsec: exec of /bin/zcat (zcat /proc/config.gz ) by /bin/zcat[bash:2663] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:2539] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Oct 14 20:58:22 mybox kernel: [ 1513.191387] grsec: exec of /bin/gzip (gzip -cd /proc/config.gz ) by /bin/gzip[zcat:2663] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:2539] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Oct 14 20:58:30 mybox kernel: [ 1520.770409] grsec: exec of /bin/grep (grep --colour=auto EXEC ) by /bin/grep[bash:2671] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:2539] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Oct 14 20:58:30 mybox kernel: [ 1520.771258] grsec: exec of /bin/zcat (zcat /proc/config.gz ) by /bin/zcat[bash:2669] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:2539] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Oct 14 20:58:30 mybox kernel: [ 1520.771388] grsec: exec of /bin/grep (grep --colour=auto GRKERN ) by /bin/grep[bash:2670] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:2539] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Oct 14 20:58:30 mybox kernel: [ 1520.773472] grsec: exec of /bin/gzip (gzip -cd /proc/config.gz ) by /bin/gzip[zcat:2669] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:2539] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

...[snipped 6 lines]...

Oct 14 20:59:06 mybox kernel: [ 1557.281166] grsec: exec of /usr/bin/vim (vi /Cmn/m/Burn/141014/Gen_141014_syslog-ng_2.txt ) by /usr/bin/vim[bash:2678] uid/euid:1000/1000 gid/egid:1000/1000, parent /bin/bash[bash:2439] uid/euid:1000/1000 gid/egid:1000/1000

Oct 14 20:59:06 mybox kernel: [ 1557.420968] grsec: chdir to /home/ukrainian by /usr/bin/vim[vi:2678] uid/euid:1000/1000 gid/egid:1000/1000, parent /bin/bash[bash:2439] uid/euid:1000/1000 gid/egid:1000/1000

...[snipped 123 lines]...

mybox log # jobs

[1]+  Running                 tailf messages &

mybox log # date

Tue 14 Oct 20:59:53 CEST 2014

mybox log # Oct 14 20:59:53 mybox kernel: [ 1604.425369] grsec: exec of /bin/date (date ) by /bin/date[bash:2682] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:2528] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

...[snipped more lines]...

```

The above is, obviously, my /var/log/messages showing up the lines, with tailf, as they are written to it.

However, this is a simple paste from my terminal, because this is how I check if there is that annoying delay or not.

When I posted the problem, in the previous port above, and in the initial post in the other topic two days ago, the date command, which gives the time right away. was logged in messages as if it had been run a few to even some 40 seconds later! As you can see, the date given by the date command and the time that date command ran now show as the exact same, no delay.

But before I explain how I, as it seems, have resolved my issue, let me tell you what logs those commands, and you will also see in the excerpt from my messages log above, other commands, such as my running of:

```

# zcat /proc/config.gz | grep GRKERN | grep EXEC

```

It is done exactly by what I searched for in my kernel config.

I sure have Grsecurity installed (what would you want? me to have NSA's SELinux installed instead?), and I have it configured to:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_EXECLOG:                                                                       │  
> 
>                                                                                                 │  
> ...

 

and that tells a lot of information, as it did for my issue here. And text is cheap nowadays. What would you want me to go for poetteringware's binary logs, that can't be read by their own readers on a minimal corruption?

I think you placing a bet on me using Windoze proper (a systemd-mutated linux would be a windozed kind, but not windoze proper) or Mac would be more prospective for you than on me using poetteringware linux.

So how did I get the system to work well again? (which it does: just checked for the other symptoms, e.g. mplayer has no delay in stopping audio at the same time as video)

I did this:

```

# cat >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

=app-admin/syslog-ng-3.4.8

#

```

and

```

# cat >> /etc/portage/package.mask

=app-admin/syslog-ng-3.5.6

#

```

in other words, I added those respective lines in package.keywords and package.mask and then:

```

emerge -tuDN syslog-ng 2>&1 | tee /Cmn/BAK_/emerge.d/emerge-tuDN_syslog-ng_`date +%s`

```

The 2>&1 and the rest is not necessary, but just I like to keep logs of what I do. E.g. the log produced with that addition to that command still says if I open it:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies  .... done!

[ebuild     UD ] app-admin/syslog-ng-3.4.8 [3.5.6] USE="caps ipv6 pcre ssl

tcpd -amqp -dbi -geoip -json -mongodb -pacct -smtp -spoof-source -systemd"

3,096 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 downgrade), Size of downloads: 3,096 KiB

...[snip]...

```

So the issue is only with the September version (3.5.6) of syslog-ng. I'd file a bug if only I worked a tad more quickly.

Happy Gentooing. And spread the use of this last bastion keeping strong against the frankestein changes of poetteringware, before its fall. Because the poetteringware is destined to fall miserably, and only then many distros will start recovering from that stupidity they introduced... Unless... Unless... Not saying it here. I already wrote and there the most popular of all *nix, the FOSS Linux may break more than anywhere else. Read more on the dangerous honey-speaking lier who sold us to the NSA

----------

## miroR

I first give you this paste from my rxvt-unicode terminal.

Take notice of the `date' command. When was it issued?

```

mybox log # jobs

[1]+  Running                 tailf messages &

mybox log # date

Dec 14 16:26:21 mybox kernel: grsec: exec of /bin/date (date ) by

/bin/date[bash:3264] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:2688]

uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Sun 14 Dec 16:26:08 CET 2014

mybox log # 

```

However, I already had that issue. I stumbled upon it and wobbled about it a little, and in this two months old topic which you are reading and which I therefore have to rivisit, and heavily so, as you see.

But in the end I solved it by joining another package into my package.mask (these are my trophies),

/etc/portage/package.mask:

```

media-video/libav

gnome-base/gconf

>=app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.22

app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk

app-accessibility/at-spi2-core

sys-apps/dbus

sys-auth/polkit

sys-auth/consolekit

media-sound/pulseaudio

sys-apps/systemd

sys-fs/udev

sys-fs/udev-init-scripts

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

>=sys-apps/hwids-20140509

=app-admin/syslog-ng-3.5.6

=net-misc/openssh-6.6.1_p1-r4

=app-admin/syslog-ng-3.6.1

```

Obviously, the last line is the new addendum, and that one, the syslog-ng-3.6.1 one, wreaked more havoc on my system then even the previous syslog-ng-3.5.6 one.

I have painstakingly updated my local pretty much well Air-Gapped mirror (but then so the Iranians thought before they had stuxnet administered to them; only talking about principles with this comparison), and I really have gone air-gapping ever more forcefully, been basically going toward that direction since back when I only distantly forsaw trouble for myself in freeing my SOHO and online computing life from the control of minor or bigger leviathans of the Internet:

"System attacked, Konqueror went on window-popping spree!"

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-905472.html

But that particular of similar set of circumstances which caused a direction turn in my life (I have invested huge time in learning how to protect my computers and data) is distant past now. I would have had proofs back then like I do have now, of beserk censorship and stupid intrusions, and not just strong hints about those distant events back then, had I known back then as much as I know now, I would have had proofs such as can be read in this topic:

Postfix smtp-tls-wrapper, Bkp/Cloning Mthd, A Zerk Provider

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-999436.html

But understanding these kind of causalities in computing is, for not excessively talented like me, a hugely laborious work, that's how knowledge intensive it is. And I am still, and will likely remain, rather far from anything but a modestly advanced understanding.

...And now this syslog-ng-3.6.1, which feels a little scary on me, what it did. I log a lot. But I haven't logged all that it, apparently, did, or caused to happen, some of it I only saw and remembered. What it, hopefully temporarily, did, and caused, to my master Gentoo system, and another Gentoo system connected to it through my SOHO-only network (the internet connecting systems are dealt with via some of the poor user's air-gapped methods --such as burning a known and thoroughly checked content only onto media, for transfers on and especially off them-- and they never ever connect to the SOHO wire- or wire-less-ly; the last time I did connect very very shyly and in reduced manner in wired fashion to SOHO from one of the sometimes online systems, was in this topic two months ago.

This was the case when bad things happened:

```

mybox ukra # emerge -s syslog-ng

Searching...       

[ Results for search key : syslog-ng ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  app-admin/syslog-ng

      Latest version available: 3.6.1

      Latest version installed: 3.6.1

      Size of files: 3,130 KiB

      Homepage:      http://www.balabit.com/network-security/syslog-ng

      Description:   syslog replacement with advanced filtering features

      License:       GPL-2+ LGPL-2.1+

mybox ukra # 

```

But, with that line in package.mask further above, I, eventually (not immediately because the damaging misbehavior got me spiteful a little and I decided I wanted to report about it, so I needed to take the system partitions dumps first), [I eventually] did:

```

emerge -tuDN syslog-ng |& tee /some-where/emerge-tuDN_syslog-ng_`date +%s`

```

(not needed in this particular instance the:

```

|& tee /some-where/emerge-tuDN_some-name_`date +%s`

```

part, but yes it is good to have it, say for the below emerge world, which is not stowed so nicely in portage logs;

I always use such logging, but will not be repeating that part of the command, even when I used it, in the text below)

And so this is now, after a few hours of running with the syslog-ng-3.6.1, the case when all is (mostly) well again:

```

mybox ukra # emerge -s syslog-ng

Searching...       

[ Results for search key : syslog-ng ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  app-admin/syslog-ng

      Latest version available: 3.4.8

      Latest version installed: 3.4.8

      Size of files: 3,096 KiB

      Homepage:      http://www.balabit.com/network-security/syslog-ng

      Description:   syslog replacement with advanced filtering features

      License:       GPL-2+ LGPL-2.1+

mybox ukra # 

```

So, after running that, I was (mostly) back to normal in all respects. `Mostly' there in parentheses, because what was left, of any kind of trouble, was, apparently, only minor, passive, consequential damage, if I may name it so. Sill to confirm on this, if the system(s) prove(s) to be stable again (of primary interest is the master, the backbone of my systems, all the three other Gentoos I clone from it), as it was stable before the emerging of that strange syslog-ng-3.6.1 fellow. Judging by the quiet I feel they're back in, the systems seem stable again; sure I'm joking about feeling them, but I have grown to almost kind of feel these man-created beasts when they misbehave or when they're content and humming sottovoce.

Surely the `date' now shows exactly same, to the second, in /var/log/messages, and not like I, further above in these December posts of this topic, and in its October posts further yet above, explained:

```

mybox log # date

Dec 14 16:46:28 mybox kernel: [  125.167535] grsec: exec of /bin/date (date ) by

/bin/date[bash:2726] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:2716]

uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Sun 14 Dec 16:46:28 CET 2014

mybox log # 

```

The pastes I've given and will give are real (minor edits of the hostnames and adresses for my protection before I post this, only). You can see from the dates in the pastes that I've been preparing and rewriting this post in not a short span of time. This hopefully final rewrite of the first two parts of the December posts is in the works at Mon 15 Dec 17:40:21 CET 2014 (and then I'll be posting the third part).

```

mybox log # jobs

[1]+  Running                 tailf messages &

mybox log # date

Mon 15 Dec 04:45:09 CET 2014

mybox log # fg

tailf messages

^C

mybox log # tailf messages &

[1] 12921

mybox log # date

...[snip]...

Dec 15 04:45:27 mybox kernel: [32506.944532] grsec: exec of /usr/bin/tailf

(tailf messages ) by /usr/bin/tailf[bash:12921] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0,

parent /bin/bash[bash:2781] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Dec 15 04:45:35 mybox kernel: [32514.791681] grsec: exec of /bin/date (date )

by /bin/date[bash:12924] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent

/bin/bash[bash:2781] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Mon 15 Dec 04:45:35 CET 2014

mybox log # 

```

All the scare that you'll read about further below, came about after I ran a regular update, although a little belated (44 days IIRC after the previous emerge).

I surely ran it only after updating my local mirror:

```

emerge-webrsync -v -k

```

and surely only verified packages can install (portage snapshots are a marvel, thank you, Gentoo!), and surely I checked the list manually as well.

---

[1] emerge --info

```

Portage 2.2.15 (python 2.7.8-final-0, hardened/linux/amd64, gcc-4.8.3,

glibc-2.20, 3.17.6-hardened-141214 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.17.6-hardened-141214-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_965_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    16406512 total,  15988368 free

KiB Swap:   20971516 total,  20971516 free

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 13 Dec 2014 00:45:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p30-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p30-r1

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.1-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.8, 3.3.5-r1

dev-util/cmake:           3.0.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.13.6

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1, 1.13.4, 1.14.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.3-r2

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.17-r1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.20

Repositories:

ukra

    location: /var/lib/layman

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: 1

ABI="amd64"

ABI_X86="64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ACCEPT_RESTRICT="*"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x

ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3

trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci hda-intel"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"

APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias

auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm

authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex

cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires

ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache

mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir

usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

BOOTSTRAP_USE="cxx unicode internal-glib python_targets_python3_3

python_targets_python2_7 multilib hardened pax_kernel pic xtpax -jit -orc"

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon

braindump author"

CAMERAS="ptp2"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS_amd64="-m64"

CFLAGS_x32="-mx32"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x32="x86_64-pc-linux-gnux32"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules/* *.py[co] *$py.class */dropin.cache"

COLORTERM="rxvt-xpm"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d

/etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild

/etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DISPLAY=":0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/usr/bin/vi"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--keep-going --with-bdeps=y --autounmask-keep-masks --ask --verbose"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs candy config-protect-if-modified

distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs

protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs

unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync webrsync-gpg xattr"

FETCHCOMMAND="wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}"

-a /var/log/portage_logs/wget-fetch.log"

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ;

port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ;

eval \"declare -a ssh_opts=(\${3})\" ; exec sftp -P \${port}

\"\${ssh_opts[@]}\" \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}"

"${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:}

; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync

--rsh=\"ssh -p\${port} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync

"${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FLTK_DOCDIR="/usr/share/doc/fltk-1.3.3-r2/html"

GCC_SPECS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://192.168.8.83/gentoo/"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt

gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2

rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc multiboot"

GUILE_LOAD_PATH="/usr/share/guile/1.8"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/info:

/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.24/info:/usr/share/info/emacs-24"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard"

INSTALL_MASK=" /usr/lib/systemd"

IUSE_IMPLICIT="abi_x86_64 prefix"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KERNEL="linux"

LADSPA_PATH="/usr/lib64/ladspa"

LANG="en_GB.utf8"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_MESSAGES="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LDFLAGS_amd64="-m elf_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x32="-m elf32_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"

LIBDIR_arm="lib"

LIBDIR_arm64="lib64"

LIBDIR_n32="lib32"

LIBDIR_n64="lib64"

LIBDIR_o32="lib"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_s390="lib32"

LIBDIR_s390x="lib64"

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x32="libx32"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;

01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;

32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arc=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lha=01;31:*.lz4=01;31:*.lzh=01;

31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.tzo=01;31:*.t7z=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;

31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lrz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.lzo=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;

31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.war=01;

31:*.ear=01;31:*.sar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.alz=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;

31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.cab=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;

35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;

35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;

35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.webm=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;

35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;

35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;

35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;

32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;

36:*.flac=00;36:*.m4a=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;

36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAIL="/var/mail/root"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.24/man:/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man/"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32

/usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage|udev|systemd|clang|python-exec)"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb

php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

NOCOLOR="true"

OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.3"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc sparc64-freebsd ppc-openbsd x86-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt

x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos

x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd ppc64-linux x86-cygwin amd64-linux

ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos

sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd

x64-solaris m68k sh arm64 x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/python2.7"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="info warn error log qa"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_GPG_DIR="/etc/portage/gpg"

PORTAGE_GPG_SIGNING_COMMAND="gpg --sign --digest-algo SHA256 --clearsign --yes

--default-key "${PORTAGE_GPG_KEY}" --homedir "${PORTAGE_GPG_DIR}" "${FILE}""

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_INTERNAL_CALLER="1"

PORTAGE_OVERRIDE_EPREFIX=""

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages"

PORTAGE_PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages"

PORTAGE_REPOSITORIES="[DEFAULT]

main-repo = gentoo

[gentoo]

location = /usr/portage

masters = 

priority = 1

sync-type = rsync

sync-uri = rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

[ukra]

location = /var/lib/layman

masters = gentoo

priority = 0

"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times

--omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats

--human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local

--exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTAGE_XATTR_EXCLUDE="btrfs.* security.* system.nfs4_acl"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman /usr/portage"

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage_logs"

PORT_LOGDIR_CLEAN="find /var/log/portage_logs -type f ! -name summary.log* -mtime +90 -delete"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib64/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib64/libsoftokn3.so"

PROFILE_IS_HARDENED="1"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC IUSE_IMPLICIT KERNEL USERLAND

USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND"

PWD="/home/ukra"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3"

QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM="raster"

RESUMECOMMAND="wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}"

"${URI}" -a /var/log/portage_logs/wget-fetch.log"

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ;

port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ;

exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\""

rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.3"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="1"

SUDO_COMMAND="/bin/bash"

SUDO_GID="1000"

SUDO_UID="1000"

SUDO_USER="ukra"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC=""

TERM="rxvt-unicode"

TIME_STYLE="posix-long-iso"

UNINSTALL_IGNORE="/lib/modules/*"

USE="X a52 acl alsa amd64 apache2 audit bash-completion berkdb bzip2 caps cdr

cli cracklib crypt cscope css cxx dri dvb dvdr fam ffmpeg fontconfig gdbm gif

git gnutls gpm gstreamer gzip hardened iconv imagemagick ipv6 jack jpeg jpeg2k

justify lame libcaca mad maildir mhash mmx mng modules mplayer multilib

ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pax_kernel pcre png readline sasl sdl

session smp sound sox sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl ssse subversion svg sysvipc

tcpd tiff truetype unicode urandom v4l vim-syntax vorbis x264 xattr xine xtpax

xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem

bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel

intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci

hda-intel" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions

alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file

authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user

autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env

expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio

mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status

unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow

plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin

garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore

rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc multiboot" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses

text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer"

OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface

geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac

delude chaos account"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USERNAME="root"

USE_EXPAND="ABI_MIPS ABI_PPC ABI_S390 ABI_X86 ALSA_CARDS APACHE2_MODULES

APACHE2_MPMS CALLIGRA_FEATURES CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS

CURL_SSL DRACUT_MODULES DVB_CARDS ELIBC ENLIGHTENMENT_MODULES FCDSL_CARDS

FFTOOLS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS GPSD_PROTOCOLS GRUB_PLATFORMS

INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES

MONKEYD_PLUGINS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL

OFED_DRIVERS OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION OPENMPI_FABRICS OPENMPI_OFED_FEATURES

OPENMPI_RM PHP_TARGETS PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET PYTHON_TARGETS

QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND

UWSGI_PLUGINS VIDEO_CARDS VOICEMAIL_STORAGE XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="ABI_MIPS ABI_PPC ABI_S390 CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED="ARCH"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH="alpha amd64 amd64-fbsd amd64-linux arm arm-linux arm64

hppa hppa-hpux ia64 ia64-hpux ia64-linux m68k m68k-mint mips ppc ppc64

ppc64-linux ppc-aix ppc-macos ppc-openbsd s390 sh sparc sparc64-freebsd

sparc64-solaris sparc-fbsd sparc-solaris x64-freebsd x64-macos x64-openbsd

x64-solaris x86 x86-cygwin x86-fbsd x86-freebsd x86-interix x86-linux

x86-macos x86-netbsd x86-openbsd x86-solaris x86-winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC="AIX Cygwin Darwin DragonFly FreeBSD glibc HPUX

Interix mintlib musl NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS uclibc Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL="AIX Cygwin Darwin FreeBSD freemint HPUX Interix

linux NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND="BSD GNU"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:repo:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa"

XAUTHORITY="/home/ukra/.Xauthority"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface

geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac

delude chaos account"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

---

For almost 2 weeks, this was at the beginning of the next post:

---

Can't do.

Having errors with the Forums.

This is what I just sent to a moderator:

I'm trying to post:

http://croatiafidelis.hr/gnu/gentoo/Gen_141214_syslog-ng_sync_HID_2rr.txt

It is less then 80k.

================

It shows fine in preview.

================

Is cut short when submitted.

What do I do?

I've never yet had it that the preview is fine, but does not show like previewed when submitted.

Thanks,

Miro

---

I'll write more about why I'm so late after all the post that I promise to post, if I make it this time around. In short most of the time I was sick.Last edited by miroR on Sun Dec 28, 2014 12:38 pm; edited 7 times in total

----------

## miroR

(Another note: I have --ask and --verbose in /etc/portage/make.conf).

This is what I ran:

emerge -tuDN world PART 1

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies  .. .... ......... done!

[ebuild     U #] media-video/mplayer-1.2_pre20141011 [1.2_pre20130729] USE="X

a52 alsa cdio doc dts dvb dvd dvdnav enca encode faac gif iconv ipv6 jack jpeg

jpeg2k libass libcaca libmpeg2 mad md5sum mmx mng mp3 network opengl osdmenu

png sdl shm sse sse2 toolame truetype twolame unicode v4l vorbis x264

xscreensaver xv xvid -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) (-aqua) -bidi -bindist

-bl -bluray -bs2b -cddb -cdparanoia -cpudetection -debug -dga -directfb -dv

-faad -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gsm -joystick -ladspa -lirc -live -lzo -mmxext -nas

-nut -openal -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -radio -rar -rtc -rtmp -samba

(-selinux) -speex -ssse3 -tga -theora -tremor -vdpau (-vidix) -xanim -xinerama

-xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] media-video/ffmpeg-2.2.11:0/52.55.55 [2.2.9:0/52.55.55]

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X aac aacplus alsa amr avx bzip2 cdio cpudetection encode

faac fontconfig frei0r gnutls gsm hardcoded-tables iconv ieee1394 jack jpeg2k

libass libcaca libsoxr mmx mmxext modplug mp3 network opengl openssl oss pic

rtmp schroedinger sdl speex sse sse2 ssse3 theora threads truetype twolame v4l

vaapi vdpau vorbis vpx x264 xvid zlib (-altivec) -amrenc (-armv5te) (-armv6)

(-armv6t2) (-armvfp) -avx2 -bindist -bluray -celt -debug -doc -examples -fdk

-flite -fma3 -fma4 -gme -iec61883 -ladspa -libv4l (-mips32r2) (-mipsdspr1)

(-mipsdspr2) (-mipsfpu) (-neon) -openal -opus -pulseaudio -quvi -sse3 -sse4

-sse4_2 -ssh -static-libs {-test} -wavpack -webp -x265 -zvbi" ABI_X86="(64)

-32 (-x32)" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffescape ffeval ffhash fourcc2pixfmt

graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart trasher" 

[nomerge       ]  media-plugins/frei0r-plugins-1.4  USE="facedetect scale0tilt

-doc" 

[ebuild   R    ]   media-libs/opencv-2.4.9:0/2.4  USE="eigen ffmpeg gstreamer

jpeg jpeg2k opengl openmp png python tiff v4l xine -cuda -doc -examples -gtk

-ieee1394 (-ipp) -java -opencl -openexr (-pch) -qt4 -testprograms -threads

-vtk" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="(-python2_7%*)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-video/ffmpeg-2.2.11:0/52.55.55 [2.2.9:0/52.55.55]

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X aac aacplus alsa amr avx bzip2 cdio cpudetection encode

faac fontconfig frei0r gnutls gsm hardcoded-tables iconv ieee1394 jack jpeg2k

libass libcaca libsoxr mmx mmxext modplug mp3 network opengl openssl oss pic

rtmp schroedinger sdl speex sse sse2 ssse3 theora threads truetype twolame v4l

vaapi vdpau vorbis vpx x264 xvid zlib (-altivec) -amrenc (-armv5te) (-armv6)

(-armv6t2) (-armvfp) -avx2 -bindist -bluray -celt -debug -doc -examples -fdk

-flite -fma3 -fma4 -gme -iec61883 -ladspa -libv4l (-mips32r2) (-mipsdspr1)

(-mipsdspr2) (-mipsfpu) (-neon) -openal -opus -pulseaudio -quvi -sse3 -sse4

-sse4_2 -ssh -static-libs {-test} -wavpack -webp -x265 -zvbi" ABI_X86="(64)

-32 (-x32)" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffescape ffeval ffhash fourcc2pixfmt

graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart trasher" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] www-client/firefox-34.0.5-r1 [33.0] USE="gstreamer hardened

minimal -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -dbus -debug

(-gmp-autoupdate) -jit (-pgo) -pulseaudio (-selinux) -startup-notification

-system-cairo -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-libvpx* -system-sqlite {-test}

-wifi" LINGUAS="-af -ar -as -ast -be -bg -bn_BD -bn_IN -br -bs -ca -cs -csb

-cy -da -de -el -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi

-fr -fy_NL -ga_IE -gd -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -hy_AM -id -is -it -ja -kk

-km -kn -ko -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -nb_NO -nl -nn_NO -or -pa_IN -pl -pt_BR

-pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv_SE -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -xh

-zh_CN -zh_TW (-ku%) (-zu%)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/gimp-2.8.14:2  USE="alsa bzip2 jpeg jpeg2k mmx mng

png smp sse svg tiff -aalib (-altivec) (-aqua) -curl -dbus -debug -doc -exif

-gnome -lcms -pdf -postscript -python -udev -webkit -wmf -xpm" LINGUAS="-am

-ar -ast -az -be -bg -br -ca -ca@valencia -cs -csb -da -de -dz -el -en_CA

-en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja

-ka -kk -km -kn -ko -lt -lv -mk -ml -ms -my -nb -nds -ne -nl -nn -oc -pa -pl

-pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -si -sk -sl -sr -sr@latin -sv -ta -te -th -tr -tt -uk

-vi -xh -yi -zh_CN -zh_HK -zh_TW" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="(-python2_7%*)"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] virtual/ssh-0  USE="-minimal" 

[ebuild     U  ]  net-misc/openssh-6.7_p1-r3 [6.6.1_p1-r3] USE="X bindist hpn

pie%* -X509 -kerberos -ldap -ldns -libedit -pam -sctp% (-selinux) -skey

-static (-tcpd%*)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] virtual/man-0-r1 

[nomerge       ]  sys-apps/man-db-2.6.7.1  USE="berkdb gdbm nls zlib

(-selinux) -static-libs" 

[ebuild     U  ]   app-text/po4a-0.45-r2 [0.45-r1] USE="{-test}" LINGUAS="-af%

-ca% -cs% -da% -de% -eo% -es% -et% -eu% -fr% -hr% -id% -it% -ja% -kn% -ko%

-nb% -nl% -pl% -pt% -pt_BR% -ru% -sl% -sv% -uk% -vi% -zh_CN% -zh_HK%" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] www-apps/cgit-0.10.1  USE="highlight lua vhosts -doc -jit" 

[ebuild   R    ]  app-admin/webapp-config-1.53  USE="portage"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -pypy -python3_4 (-python3_2%)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] www-client/dillo-3.0.4  USE="gif ipv6 jpeg png ssl -doc" 

[ebuild     U  ]  x11-libs/fltk-1.3.3-r2:1 [1.3.2_p10088:1] USE="opengl -cairo

-debug -doc -examples -games -pdf -static-libs -threads -xft -xinerama" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] x11-wm/openbox-3.5.2-r1:3  USE="imlib nls session svg xdg

-branding -debug -startup-notification -static-libs"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[nomerge       ]  media-libs/imlib2-1.4.6-r2  USE="X bzip2 gif jpeg nls png

tiff zlib -doc (-mmx) -mp3 -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  NS    ]   sys-devel/automake-1.13.4:1.13 [1.11.6:1.11, 1.14.1:1.14] 0

KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-portage/portpeek-2.1.16-r1 [2.1.16]

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4% (-python3_2%)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-boot/grub-2.02_beta2-r6:2 [2.02_beta2-r2:2]

USE="multislot nls sdl truetype -debug -device-mapper -doc -efiemu -libzfs

-mount -static {-test}" GRUB_PLATFORMS="multiboot pc -coreboot -efi-32 -efi-64

-emu -ieee1275 -loongson -qemu -qemu-mips -xen" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-admin/sudo-1.8.11_p2 [1.8.11_p1] USE="nls sendmail -ldap

-offensive -pam (-selinux) -skey" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/qpdfview-0.4.12 [0.4.11.1] USE="pdf qt4 sqlite svg

-cups -dbus -djvu -fitz -postscript (-qt5) -synctex" LINGUAS="-ast -az -bg -bs

-ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -eo -es -eu -fi -fr -gl -he -hr -id -it -kk -ko -ky

-lt -ms -my -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sv -tr -ug -uk -vi -zh_CN" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-analyzer/wireshark-1.12.2:0/1.12.2 [1.12.1:0/1.12.1]

USE="caps crypt doc filecaps gtk3 ipv6 netlink pcap qt4 ssl zlib -adns

-doc-pdf -geoip -kerberos -lua -portaudio (-qt5) (-selinux) -smi" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-vcs/gitolite-gentoo-2.3.3-r1 [2.3.3] USE="vim-syntax

-contrib" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-analyzer/nmap-6.47-r1 [6.25] USE="ipv6 lua ncat nls nping

ssl -ndiff -nmap-update (-system-lua) -zenmap% (-gtk%)" LINGUAS="-de -es -fr

-hr -hu -id -it -ja -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -zh"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%*" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-editors/gvim-7.4.542 [7.4.488] USE="acl cscope nls

session (-aqua) -debug -gnome -gtk -lua -luajit -motif -neXt -netbeans -perl

-python -racket -ruby (-selinux) -tcl" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7

-python3_3 -python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-office/libreoffice-4.3.4.1 [4.3.1.2] USE="branding cups

gstreamer gtk opengl vba (-aqua) -bluetooth -coinmp -collada -dbus -debug -eds

(-firebird) -gltf -gnome -gtk3 -java -jemalloc -kde -mysql -odk -postgres

-telepathy {-test} -vlc" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="-nlpsolver

-scripting-beanshell -scripting-javascript -wiki-publisher"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_3 -python3_4"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-portage/smart-live-rebuild-1.3.4.1 [1.3.4]

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4 (-python3_2%)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-portage/install-mask-0.1.1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7

python3_3 -python3_4% (-python3_2%)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.8.0 [1.7.0] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/wget-1.16.1 [1.16] USE="gnutls ipv6 nls pcre ssl

zlib -debug -idn -ntlm -static {-test%} -uuid" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] app-editors/gvim-7.4.542 [7.4.488] USE="acl cscope nls

session (-aqua) -debug -gnome -gtk -lua -luajit -motif -neXt -netbeans -perl

-python -racket -ruby (-selinux) -tcl" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7

-python3_3 -python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 

[nomerge       ]  app-editors/vim-core-7.4.542 [7.4.488] USE="acl nls

-minimal" 

[ebuild     U  ]   app-vim/gentoo-syntax-20141129 [20130619]

USE="-ignore-glep31" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] app-office/libreoffice-4.3.4.1 [4.3.1.2] USE="branding cups

gstreamer gtk opengl vba (-aqua) -bluetooth -coinmp -collada -dbus -debug -eds

(-firebird) -gltf -gnome -gtk3 -java -jemalloc -kde -mysql -odk -postgres

-telepathy {-test} -vlc" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="-nlpsolver

-scripting-beanshell -scripting-javascript -wiki-publisher"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_3 -python3_4"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 

[nomerge       ]  net-print/cups-2.0.1-r1 [2.0.0-r2] USE="X acl ssl threads

-dbus -debug -java -kerberos -lprng-compat -pam -python (-selinux)

-static-libs -systemd -usb -xinetd -zeroconf" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

LINGUAS="es" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="(-python2_7%*)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[ebuild     U  ]   net-print/cups-filters-1.0.61 [1.0.54] USE="foomatic jpeg

png tiff -dbus -perl -static-libs -zeroconf" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] app-crypt/jacksum-1.7.0 

[nomerge       ]  virtual/jre-1.7.0:1.7 

[nomerge       ]   virtual/jdk-1.7.0:1.7 

[ebuild     U  ]    dev-java/icedtea-bin-7.2.5.3:7 [7.2.4.7-r1:7] USE="X alsa

cups -cjk -doc -examples -nsplugin (-selinux) -source -webstart" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-editors/emacs-24.4-r1:24 [24.4:24] USE="X acl alsa gif

gnutls gpm gtk3 imagemagick inotify jpeg pax_kernel png sound svg tiff xpm

zlib -Xaw3d (-aqua) -athena -dbus -games -gconf -gfile -gsettings -gtk

-gzip-el -hesiod -kerberos -libxml2 -livecd -m17n-lib -motif (-selinux)

-source -toolkit-scroll-bars -wide-int -xft" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.8.9.9:0/6.8.9.9  USE="X bzip2

corefonts cxx djvu fftw fontconfig fpx graphviz hdri jbig jpeg jpeg2k lcms lqr

openexr openmp pango perl png postscript svg tiff truetype webp wmf xml zlib

-autotrace -lzma -opencl -q32 -q64 -q8 -raw -static-libs {-test}" 

[nomerge       ]  media-libs/libwmf-0.2.8.4-r5  USE="X -debug -doc -expat

-xml" 

[ebuild     U  ]   app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.15-r1 [9.15] USE="X cups

-bindist -dbus -djvu -gtk -idn -static-libs" LINGUAS="-de -ja -ko -zh_CN

-zh_TW" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]    net-print/cups-2.0.1-r1 [2.0.0-r2] USE="X acl ssl threads

-dbus -debug -java -kerberos -lprng-compat -pam -python (-selinux)

-static-libs -systemd -usb -xinetd -zeroconf" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

LINGUAS="es" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="(-python2_7%*)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"

0 KiB

[nomerge       ] app-portage/smart-live-rebuild-1.3.4.1 [1.3.4]

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4 (-python3_2%)" 

[ebuild   R    ]  app-portage/gentoopm-0.2.9  USE="-doc"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -pypy -python3_4 (-python3_2%)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-java/icedtea-bin-7.2.5.3:7 [7.2.4.7-r1:7] USE="X alsa

cups -cjk -doc -examples -nsplugin (-selinux) -source -webstart" 

[ebuild   R    ]  dev-java/java-config-2.2.0:2  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7

python3_3 -python3_4% (-python3_2%)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] app-office/libreoffice-4.3.4.1 [4.3.1.2] USE="branding cups

gstreamer gtk opengl vba (-aqua) -bluetooth -coinmp -collada -dbus -debug -eds

(-firebird) -gltf -gnome -gtk3 -java -jemalloc -kde -mysql -odk -postgres

-telepathy {-test} -vlc" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="-nlpsolver

-scripting-beanshell -scripting-javascript -wiki-publisher"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_3 -python3_4"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 

[ebuild     U  ]  net-nds/openldap-2.4.40-r3 [2.4.40-r2] USE="berkdb crypt

gnutls ipv6 sasl ssl syslog tcpd -cxx -debug -experimental -icu -iodbc

-kerberos -minimal -odbc -overlays -perl -samba (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd

-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]   sys-apps/groff-1.22.3 [1.22.2] USE="X -examples"

LINGUAS="(-ja%)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]  dev-libs/redland-1.0.17-r1 [1.0.17] USE="berkdb sqlite

-iodbc -mysql -odbc -postgres -static-libs" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] media-video/vlc-2.1.5:0/5-7  USE="X a52 alsa avcodec avformat

dts dvb dvbpsi dvd encode ffmpeg flac fontconfig gcrypt gnutls jack libcaca

matroska mmx mpeg ncurses ogg opengl png postproc qt4 sdl sse svg swscale

theora truetype v4l vlm vorbis x264 xcb xv -aalib (-altivec) -atmo

(-audioqueue) -avahi -bidi -bluray -cdda -cddb -chromaprint -dbus -dc1394

-debug -dirac -directfb (-directx) (-dxva2) -egl -faad -fdk -fluidsynth -gme

-gnome -growl -httpd -ieee1394 (-ios-vout) -kate -kde -libass -libnotify

-libsamplerate -libtar -libtiger -linsys -lirc -live -lua (-macosx)

(-macosx-audio) (-macosx-dialog-provider) (-macosx-eyetv) (-macosx-qtkit)

(-macosx-quartztext) (-macosx-vout) (-media-library) -modplug -mp3 -mtp

-musepack (-neon) -omxil -opencv -optimisememory -opus -projectm -pulseaudio

(-qt5) -rdp -rtsp -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sdl-image -sftp -shout

-sid -skins -speex -taglib {-test} -tremor -twolame -udev -upnp -vaapi -vcdx

-vdpau -vnc -wma-fixed -xml -zvbi" 

[ebuild   R    ]  media-libs/libcaca-0.99_beta18-r2  USE="X cxx ncurses opengl

truetype -doc -imlib -java -mono -python (-ruby) -slang -static-libs {-test}"

ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="(-python2_7%*)"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-portage/flaggie-0.2.1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7

python3_3 -pypy -python3_4% (-python3_2%)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0.9-r2 [0.3.0.9-r1]

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -pypy -python3_4% (-python3_2%)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]  sys-apps/portage-2.2.15 [2.2.14] USE="doc (ipc) (xattr)

-build -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-ru" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3

-pypy -python3_4 (-python3_2%)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] net-analyzer/wireshark-1.12.2:0/1.12.2 [1.12.1:0/1.12.1]

USE="caps crypt doc filecaps gtk3 ipv6 netlink pcap qt4 ssl zlib -adns

-doc-pdf -geoip -kerberos -lua -portaudio (-qt5) (-selinux) -smi" 

[nomerge       ]  dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r1:4 [4.8.5-r2:4] USE="exceptions glib

iconv ssl (-aqua) -debug -icu (-pch) -qt3support" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]   dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20140613  USE="(-qt5) {-test}" 

[blocks b      ]    <dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.6:4" is blocking

dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20140613)

[ebuild     U  ]     dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.6-r1:4 [4.8.5:4] USE="accessibility

exceptions (-aqua) -debug (-pch)" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] media-video/mplayer-1.2_pre20141011 [1.2_pre20130729] USE="X

a52 alsa cdio doc dts dvb dvd dvdnav enca encode faac gif iconv ipv6 jack jpeg

jpeg2k libass libcaca libmpeg2 mad md5sum mmx mng mp3 network opengl osdmenu

png sdl shm sse sse2 toolame truetype twolame unicode v4l vorbis x264

xscreensaver xv xvid -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) (-aqua) -bidi -bindist

-bl -bluray -bs2b -cddb -cdparanoia -cpudetection -debug -dga -directfb -dv

-faad -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gsm -joystick -ladspa -lirc -live -lzo -mmxext -nas

-nut -openal -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -radio -rar -rtc -rtmp -samba

(-selinux) -speex -ssse3 -tga -theora -tremor -vdpau (-vidix) -xanim -xinerama

-xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx" 

[nomerge       ]  media-sound/mpg123-1.21.0  USE="alsa ipv6 jack sdl sse

(-3dnow) (-3dnowext) (-altivec) (-coreaudio) -int-quality (-mmx) -nas -oss

-portaudio -pulseaudio" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ]   media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.124.1 [0.121.3-r1]

USE="alsa sse -3dnow (-altivec) (-coreaudio) -cpudetection -debug -doc

-examples -oss -pam (-mmx%*)" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] media-video/mkvtoolnix-7.3.0  USE="-debug (-pch) (-qt5)

-wxwidgets" 

[ebuild     U  ]  media-libs/flac-1.3.1-r1 [1.3.0-r1] USE="cxx ogg sse

(-altivec) -debug -static-libs (-3dnow%)" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.16  INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse

-acecad -aiptek -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -mutouch

-penmount -synaptics -tslib -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa

-apm -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx (-freedreno) (-geode)

-glint -i128 (-i740) -intel -mach64 -mga -modesetting -neomagic -nouveau -nv

(-nvidia) (-omap) (-omapfb) -qxl -r128 -radeonsi -rendition -s3 -s3virge

-savage -siliconmotion -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6)

(-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -via -virtualbox

-vmware (-voodoo)" 

[nomerge       ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.3.3 

[ebuild     U  ]   x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.2.901:0/1.16.1 [1.16.1:0/1.16.1]

USE="ipv6 nptl suid xorg -dmx -doc -glamor -kdrive -minimal (-selinux)

-static-libs -systemd -tslib -udev -unwind -wayland -xnest -xvfb" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]    x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.13 [2.12] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-vcs/git-2.2.0 [2.1.2] USE="blksha1 cgi curl doc gpg gtk

highlight iconv nls pcre perl python subversion threads tk webdav -cvs -emacs

-gnome-keyring -mediawiki (-ppcsha1) {-test} -xinetd"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="(-python2_7%*)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] media-video/mplayer-1.2_pre20141011 [1.2_pre20130729] USE="X

a52 alsa cdio doc dts dvb dvd dvdnav enca encode faac gif iconv ipv6 jack jpeg

jpeg2k libass libcaca libmpeg2 mad md5sum mmx mng mp3 network opengl osdmenu

png sdl shm sse sse2 toolame truetype twolame unicode v4l vorbis x264

xscreensaver xv xvid -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) (-aqua) -bidi -bindist

-bl -bluray -bs2b -cddb -cdparanoia -cpudetection -debug -dga -directfb -dv

-faad -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gsm -joystick -ladspa -lirc -live -lzo -mmxext -nas

-nut -openal -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -radio -rar -rtc -rtmp -samba

(-selinux) -speex -ssse3 -tga -theora -tremor -vdpau (-vidix) -xanim -xinerama

-xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx" 

[nomerge       ]  app-i18n/enca-1.14-r2  USE="recode -doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32

(-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]   app-text/recode-3.6_p20-r1  USE="nls -static-libs"

ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ]    sys-devel/automake-1.11.6-r1:1.11 [1.11.6:1.11] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]  media-libs/libass-0.12.0:0/5 [0.11.2:0/5] USE="enca

fontconfig harfbuzz -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-vcs/git-2.2.0 [2.1.2] USE="blksha1 cgi curl doc gpg gtk

highlight iconv nls pcre perl python subversion threads tk webdav -cvs -emacs

-gnome-keyring -mediawiki (-ppcsha1) {-test} -xinetd"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="(-python2_7%*)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[ebuild     U  ]  app-text/asciidoc-8.6.9-r1 [8.6.9] USE="vim-syntax -examples

-graphviz -highlight {-test}" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -pypy"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -pypy" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] www-client/firefox-34.0.5-r1 [33.0] USE="gstreamer hardened

minimal -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -dbus -debug

(-gmp-autoupdate) -jit (-pgo) -pulseaudio (-selinux) -startup-notification

-system-cairo -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-libvpx* -system-sqlite {-test}

-wifi" LINGUAS="-af -ar -as -ast -be -bg -bn_BD -bn_IN -br -bs -ca -cs -csb

-cy -da -de -el -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi

-fr -fy_NL -ga_IE -gd -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -hy_AM -id -is -it -ja -kk

-km -kn -ko -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -nb_NO -nl -nn_NO -or -pa_IN -pl -pt_BR

-pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv_SE -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -xh

-zh_CN -zh_TW (-ku%) (-zu%)" 

[nomerge       ]  media-libs/gst-plugins-good-1.2.4-r1:1.0  USE="nls -orc"

ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]   media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.2.4-r1:1.0  USE="X alsa nls

ogg pango theora vorbis -introspection -ivorbis -orc" ABI_X86="(64) -32

(-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ]    app-text/iso-codes-3.57 [3.55] LINGUAS="-af -am -ar -as

-ast -az -be -bg -bn -bn_IN -br -bs -byn -ca -crh -cs -cy -da -de -dz -el -en

-eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fo -fr -ga -gez -gl -gu -haw -he -hi -hr -hu -hy -ia

-id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -km -kn -ko -kok -ku -lt -lv -mi -mk -ml -mn -mr -ms

-mt -nb -ne -nl -nn -nso -oc -or -pa -pl -ps -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -si -sk

-sl -so -sq -sr -sr@latin -sv -sw -ta -te -th -ti -tig -tk -tl -tr -tt

-tt@iqtelif -ug -uk -ve -vi -wa -wal -wo -xh -zh_CN -zh_HK -zh_TW -zu" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] media-libs/opencv-2.4.9:0/2.4  USE="eigen ffmpeg gstreamer

jpeg jpeg2k opengl openmp png python tiff v4l xine -cuda -doc -examples -gtk

-ieee1394 (-ipp) -java -opencl -openexr (-pch) -qt4 -testprograms -threads

-vtk" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="(-python2_7%*)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[nomerge       ]  media-libs/xine-lib-1.2.6:1  USE="X a52 alsa css dvb

imagemagick ipv6 jack jpeg libcaca mad mmap mng nls opengl sdl truetype v4l

vorbis xcb xv -aac -aalib (-altivec) -bluray -directfb -dts -dxr3 -fbcon -flac

-fusion -gtk -modplug -musepack -oss -pulseaudio -samba -speex -theora -vaapi

-vcd -vdpau -vdr (-vidix) (-vis) -vpx -wavpack -xinerama -xvmc" 

[ebuild     U  ]   media-libs/libv4l-1.6.2 [1.2.1] USE="jpeg%*" ABI_X86="(64)

-32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.8.0 [1.7.0]

[nomerge       ]  x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.2.901:0/1.16.1 [1.16.1:0/1.16.1]

USE="ipv6 nptl suid xorg -dmx -doc -glamor -kdrive -minimal (-selinux)

-static-libs -systemd -tslib -udev -unwind -wayland -xnest -xvfb" 

[ebuild     U  ]   x11-apps/xauth-1.0.9-r1 [1.0.9] USE="ipv6" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.8.9.9:0/6.8.9.9  USE="X bzip2

corefonts cxx djvu fftw fontconfig fpx graphviz hdri jbig jpeg jpeg2k lcms lqr

openexr openmp pango perl png postscript svg tiff truetype webp wmf xml zlib

-autotrace -lzma -opencl -q32 -q64 -q8 -raw -static-libs {-test}" 

[ebuild   R    ]  media-gfx/graphviz-2.36.0  USE="X cairo nls svg -devil -doc

-examples -gdk-pixbuf -gtk -gts -guile -java -lasi -pdf -perl -postscript

-python -qt4 -ruby -static-libs -tcl" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="(-python2_7%*)"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]   gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.6:2 [2.40.5:2] USE="-introspection

-tools -vala" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] media-gfx/gimp-2.8.14:2  USE="alsa bzip2 jpeg jpeg2k mmx mng

png smp sse svg tiff -aalib (-altivec) (-aqua) -curl -dbus -debug -doc -exif

-gnome -lcms -pdf -postscript -python -udev -webkit -wmf -xpm" LINGUAS="-am

-ar -ast -az -be -bg -br -ca -ca@valencia -cs -csb -da -de -dz -el -en_CA

-en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja

-ka -kk -km -kn -ko -lt -lv -mk -ml -ms -my -nb -nds -ne -nl -nn -oc -pa -pl

-pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -si -sk -sl -sr -sr@latin -sv -ta -te -th -tr -tt -uk

-vi -xh -yi -zh_CN -zh_HK -zh_TW" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="(-python2_7%*)"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[ebuild     U  ]  media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r7 [1.900.1-r6] USE="jpeg opengl

-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-vcs/git-2.2.0 [2.1.2] USE="blksha1 cgi curl doc gpg gtk

highlight iconv nls pcre perl python subversion threads tk webdav -cvs -emacs

-gnome-keyring -mediawiki (-ppcsha1) {-test} -xinetd"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="(-python2_7%*)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[nomerge       ]  dev-python/pygtk-2.24.0-r4:2  USE="-doc -examples {-test}"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[ebuild   R    ]   dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r4  USE="svg -doc -examples

{-test} -xcb" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4 (-python3_2%)" 0

KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-vcs/subversion-1.8.10-r1  USE="apache2 berkdb http nls

perl sasl vim-syntax -ctypes-python -debug -doc -dso -extras -gnome-keyring

-java -kde -python -ruby {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[ebuild     U  ]  net-libs/serf-1.3.8:1 [1.3.7:1] USE="-kerberos" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] net-analyzer/wireshark-1.12.2:0/1.12.2 [1.12.1:0/1.12.1]

USE="caps crypt doc filecaps gtk3 ipv6 netlink pcap qt4 ssl zlib -adns

-doc-pdf -geoip -kerberos -lua -portaudio (-qt5) (-selinux) -smi" 

[ebuild     U  ]  net-libs/gnutls-3.3.10-r2 [3.3.8] USE="crywrap cxx nls zlib

-dane -doc -examples -guile -pkcs11 -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32

(-x32)" LINGUAS="-cs -de -en -fi -fr -it -ms -nl -pl -sv -uk -vi -zh_CN" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.6.6  USE="gcrypt nls urandom -kernel

-nettle -openssl -python -reencrypt -static -static-libs -udev"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_3 -python3_4"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 

[ebuild     U  ]  dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.17 [1.15] USE="nls -common-lisp

-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/grep-2.21 [2.20-r1] USE="nls pcre -static" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] app-text/qpdfview-0.4.12 [0.4.11.1] USE="pdf qt4 sqlite svg

-cups -dbus -djvu -fitz -postscript (-qt5) -synctex" LINGUAS="-ast -az -bg -bs

-ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -eo -es -eu -fi -fr -gl -he -hr -id -it -kk -ko -ky

-lt -ms -my -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sv -tr -ug -uk -vi -zh_CN" 

[ebuild     U  ]  app-text/poppler-0.28.1:0/47 [0.26.5:0/46] USE="cxx jpeg

jpeg2k lcms png qt4 tiff utils -cairo -cjk -curl -debug -doc -introspection

(-qt5)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] net-analyzer/wireshark-1.12.2:0/1.12.2 [1.12.1:0/1.12.1]

USE="caps crypt doc filecaps gtk3 ipv6 netlink pcap qt4 ssl zlib -adns

-doc-pdf -geoip -kerberos -lua -portaudio (-qt5) (-selinux) -smi" 

[nomerge       ]  dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r1:4 [4.8.5-r3:4] USE="accessibility

exceptions glib mng tiff xv (-aqua) -cups -debug -egl -gtkstyle -nas -nis

(-pch) -qt3support -trace -xinerama" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]   dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20140613  USE="(-qt5) {-test}" 

[blocks b      ]    <dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6:4" is blocking

dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20140613)

[ebuild     U  ]     dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r1:4 [4.8.5-r3:4] USE="accessibility

exceptions glib mng tiff xv (-aqua) -cups -debug -egl -gtkstyle -nas -nis

(-pch) -qt3support -trace -xinerama" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/cairo-1.12.18 [1.12.16-r3] USE="X glib opengl svg

(-aqua) -debug (-directfb) (-drm) (-gallium) (-gles2) -openvg (-qt4)

-static-libs -valgrind -xcb -xlib-xcb (-legacy-drivers%) (-lto%)"

ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]  media-libs/mesa-10.3.5 [10.3.1] USE="classic dri3 egl

gallium gbm llvm nptl pax_kernel pic -bindist -debug -gles1 -gles2 -opencl

-openmax -openvg -osmesa -r600-llvm-compiler (-selinux) -udev% -vdpau -wayland

-xa -xvmc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon (-freedreno) -i915

-i965 -ilo -intel -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeonsi -vmware" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-editors/vim-7.4.542 [7.4.488] USE="X acl cscope gpm nls

-debug -lua -luajit -minimal -perl -python -racket -ruby (-selinux) -tcl

-vim-pager" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_3 -python3_4"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.25.2  USE="caps cramfs ncurses nls suid

unicode -fdformat -pam -python (-selinux) -slang -static-libs {-test}

-tty-helpers -udev" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7

-python3_3 -python3_4 (-python3_2%)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3

-python3_4 (-python3_2%)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-kernel/hardened-sources-3.17.6:3.17.6

[3.17.1-r1:3.17.1-r1] USE="-build -deblob -symlink" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] x11-misc/arandr-0.1.7.1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[ebuild   R    ]  dev-python/docutils-0.12  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7

python3_3 -pypy -pypy3% -python3_4 (-python3_2%)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] app-portage/layman-2.2.0-r5  USE="git subversion -bazaar -cvs

-darcs -g-sorcery -mercurial -squashfs {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7

python3_3 -pypy -python3_4" 

[nomerge       ]  dev-python/ssl-fetch-0.2.1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7

python3_3 -pypy -python3_4" 

[ebuild   R    ]   dev-python/pyasn1-0.1.7  USE="-doc"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -pypy -pypy3% -python3_4 (-python3_2%)" 0

KiB

[ebuild     U  ]   dev-python/requests-2.5.0-r1 [2.4.3]

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -pypy -pypy3% -python3_4" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]   dev-python/pyopenssl-0.14  USE="-doc -examples"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -pypy -python3_4 (-python3_2%)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] x11-wm/openbox-3.5.2-r1:3  USE="imlib nls session svg xdg

-branding -debug -startup-notification -static-libs"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[ebuild   R    ]  dev-python/pyxdg-0.25-r1  USE="{-test}"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -pypy -python3_4 (-python3_2%)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20141009 [20140902]

USE="savedconfig" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-admin/logrotate-3.8.8 [3.8.7] USE="acl (-selinux)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-Locale-Maketext-Simple-0.210.0-r5 [0.210.0-r4] 0

KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/pugixml-1.5 [1.4] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/stunnel-5.08 [5.05] USE="ssl tcpd -ipv6 (-selinux)"

0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-antivirus/clamav-0.98.5 [0.98.4] USE="bzip2 iconv ipv6

-clamdtop -metadata-analysis-api% -milter (-selinux) -static-libs (-uclibc)" 0

KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-mail/dovecot-2.2.15-r3 [2.2.15] USE="bzip2 caps doc imapc

ipv6 maildir pam sqlite ssl tcpd zlib -cydir -kerberos -ldap -lucene -lz4

-lzma -managesieve -mbox -mdbox -mysql -pop3c -postgres -sdbox (-selinux)

-sieve -solr -static-libs -suid -vpopmail" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/dhcpcd-6.6.5 [6.6.0] USE="ipv6 -udev" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/unidecode-0.04.16  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7

python3_3 -pypy -python3_4 (-python3_2%)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-fonts/droid-113-r3 [113-r2] USE="X" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/usbutils-008 [007] USE="zlib -python"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="(-python2_7%*)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-admin/syslog-ng-3.6.1 [3.4.8] USE="caps ipv6 ssl tcpd

-amqp -dbi -geoip -json -mongodb -pacct -redis% -smtp -spoof-source -systemd

(-pcre%*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/pciutils-3.3.0 [3.2.1] USE="kmod zlib -dns

-static-libs" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.28-r1:0.9 [1.0.28:0.9]

USE="libsamplerate ncurses nls -doc (-selinux)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-fonts/unifont-7.0.06 [7.0.05] USE="X -fontforge -utils"

0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/elfix-0.9.0 [0.8.6] USE="ptpax xtpax" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] sys-apps/openrc-0.13.6 [0.13.2] USE="ncurses netifrc unicode

-debug -newnet -pam (-prefix) (-selinux) -static-libs -tools" 

[nomerge       ]  sys-libs/glibc-2.20:2.2 [2.19-r1:2.2] USE="hardened

(multilib) -debug -gd -nscd -profile (-selinux) -suid -systemtap -vanilla" 

[ebuild     U  ]   sys-libs/timezone-data-2014j [2014i-r1] USE="nls

-right_timezone" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] app-text/qpdfview-0.4.12 [0.4.11.1] USE="pdf qt4 sqlite svg

-cups -dbus -djvu -fitz -postscript (-qt5) -synctex" LINGUAS="-ast -az -bg -bs

-ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -eo -es -eu -fi -fr -gl -he -hr -id -it -kk -ko -ky

-lt -ms -my -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sv -tr -ug -uk -vi -zh_CN" 

[nomerge       ]  dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r1:4 [4.8.5-r2:4] USE="exceptions glib

iconv ssl (-aqua) -debug -icu (-pch) -qt3support" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]   dev-qt/qttranslations-4.8.6-r1:4  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]    dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20140613  USE="(-qt5) {-test}" 

[blocks b      ]     <dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6:4" is

blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20140613)

[ebuild     U  ]      dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1:4 [4.8.5:4] USE="exceptions sqlite

(-aqua) -debug -freetds -mysql -oci8 -odbc (-pch) -postgres -qt3support

(-firebird%)" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 0 KiB

[blocks b      ]     <dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6:4" is

blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20140613)

[ebuild     U  ]      dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6-r1:4 [4.8.5:4] USE="exceptions

iconv (-aqua) -debug -jit (-pch)" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]   dev-qt/qttranslations-4.8.6-r1:4  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

0 KiB

[nomerge       ] app-text/qpdfview-0.4.12 [0.4.11.1] USE="pdf qt4 sqlite svg

-cups -dbus -djvu -fitz -postscript (-qt5) -synctex" LINGUAS="-ast -az -bg -bs

-ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -eo -es -eu -fi -fr -gl -he -hr -id -it -kk -ko -ky

-lt -ms -my -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sv -tr -ug -uk -vi -zh_CN" 

[nomerge       ]  dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.6-r1:4 [4.8.5:4] USE="accessibility

exceptions (-aqua) -debug (-pch)" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]   dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20140613  USE="(-qt5) {-test}" 

[blocks b      ]    <dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6:4" is

blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20140613)

[ebuild     U  ]     dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r1:4 [4.8.5-r2:4] USE="exceptions

glib iconv ssl (-aqua) -debug -icu (-pch) -qt3support" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32%

(-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]      dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20140613  USE="(-qt5) {-test}" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] media-video/mkvtoolnix-7.3.0  USE="-debug (-pch) (-qt5)

-wxwidgets" 

[nomerge       ]  dev-lang/ruby-2.1.5:2.1 [2.1.4:2.1] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6

ncurses rdoc readline sse2%* ssl -debug -doc -examples -rubytests -socks5

-xemacs" 

[nomerge       ]   dev-ruby/rdoc-4.1.2  USE="-doc {-test}"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20 ruby21" 

[nomerge       ]    dev-ruby/json-1.8.1  USE="-doc {-test}"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20 ruby21 (-jruby)" 

[ebuild     U  ]     dev-ruby/rake-10.4.2 [10.3.2] USE="-doc {-test}"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20 ruby21 (-jruby%)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-lang/ruby-2.1.5:2.1 [2.1.4:2.1] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6

ncurses rdoc readline sse2%* ssl -debug -doc -examples -rubytests -socks5

-xemacs" 

[nomerge       ]  dev-ruby/json-1.8.1  USE="-doc {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19

ruby20 ruby21 (-jruby)" 

[nomerge       ]   dev-lang/ruby-1.9.3_p551:1.9 [1.9.3_p550:1.9] USE="berkdb

gdbm ipv6 ncurses rdoc readline ssl yaml -debug -doc -examples -rubytests

-socks5 -xemacs" 

[nomerge       ]    dev-ruby/rdoc-4.1.2  USE="-doc {-test}"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20 ruby21" 

[nomerge       ]     dev-ruby/racc-1.4.12  USE="-doc {-test}"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20 ruby21 (-jruby)" 

[nomerge       ]      dev-ruby/rake-10.4.2 [10.3.2] USE="-doc {-test}"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20 ruby21 (-jruby%)" 

[nomerge       ]       virtual/rubygems-7:ruby21  RUBY_TARGETS="(ruby21)" 

[ebuild     U  ]        dev-ruby/rubygems-2.4.4 [2.2.2] USE="-server {-test}"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20 ruby21" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]         dev-lang/ruby-1.9.3_p551:1.9 [1.9.3_p550:1.9]

USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses rdoc readline ssl yaml -debug -doc -examples

-rubytests -socks5 -xemacs" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]         dev-lang/ruby-2.0.0_p598:2.0 [2.0.0_p594:2.0]

USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses rdoc readline sse2%* ssl -debug -doc -examples

-rubytests -socks5 -xemacs" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]         dev-lang/ruby-2.1.5:2.1 [2.1.4:2.1] USE="berkdb gdbm

ipv6 ncurses rdoc readline sse2%* ssl -debug -doc -examples -rubytests -socks5

-xemacs" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] www-apps/cgit-0.10.1  USE="highlight lua vhosts -doc -jit" 

[ebuild     U  ]  dev-python/pygments-2.0.1 [1.6_p20140324-r1] USE="-doc

{-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -pypy -pypy3% -python3_4

(-python3_2%)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-python/ssl-fetch-0.2.1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7

python3_3 -pypy -python3_4" 

[nomerge       ]  dev-python/ndg-httpsclient-0.3.2  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7

-pypy" 

[nomerge       ]   dev-python/pyopenssl-0.14  USE="-doc -examples"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -pypy -python3_4 (-python3_2%)" 

[nomerge       ]    dev-python/cryptography-0.6.1  USE="{-test}"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -pypy -python3_4" 

[ebuild   R    ]     dev-python/cffi-0.8.6:0/0.8.6  USE="-doc"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -pypy -python3_4 (-python3_2%)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]      dev-python/pycparser-2.10  USE="{-test}"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -pypy -python3_4 (-python3_2%)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]       dev-python/ply-3.4-r1  USE="-examples"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -pypy -python3_4 (-python3_2%)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]      dev-python/pytest-2.6.4  USE="-doc {-test}"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -pypy -pypy3% -python3_4" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]       dev-python/py-1.4.26  USE="-doc {-test}"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -pypy -pypy3% -python3_4" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-python/requests-2.5.0-r1 [2.4.3]

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -pypy -pypy3% -python3_4" 

[ebuild   R    ]  dev-python/chardet-2.2.1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7

python3_3 -pypy -pypy3% -python3_4 (-python3_2%)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] media-video/vlc-2.1.5:0/5-7  USE="X a52 alsa avcodec avformat

dts dvb dvbpsi dvd encode ffmpeg flac fontconfig gcrypt gnutls jack libcaca

matroska mmx mpeg ncurses ogg opengl png postproc qt4 sdl sse svg swscale

theora truetype v4l vlm vorbis x264 xcb xv -aalib (-altivec) -atmo

(-audioqueue) -avahi -bidi -bluray -cdda -cddb -chromaprint -dbus -dc1394

-debug -dirac -directfb (-directx) (-dxva2) -egl -faad -fdk -fluidsynth -gme

-gnome -growl -httpd -ieee1394 (-ios-vout) -kate -kde -libass -libnotify

-libsamplerate -libtar -libtiger -linsys -lirc -live -lua (-macosx)

(-macosx-audio) (-macosx-dialog-provider) (-macosx-eyetv) (-macosx-qtkit)

(-macosx-quartztext) (-macosx-vout) (-media-library) -modplug -mp3 -mtp

-musepack (-neon) -omxil -opencv -optimisememory -opus -projectm -pulseaudio

(-qt5) -rdp -rtsp -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sdl-image -sftp -shout

-sid -skins -speex -taglib {-test} -tremor -twolame -udev -upnp -vaapi -vcdx

-vdpau -vnc -wma-fixed -xml -zvbi" 

[nomerge       ]  x11-libs/xcb-util-0.4.0  USE="-doc -static-libs {-test}"

ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]   x11-libs/xcb-util-cursor-0.1.1-r1  USE="-doc -static-libs

{-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild   R    ]    x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.11  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4 (-python3_2%)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-python/cryptography-0.6.1  USE="{-test}"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -pypy -python3_4" 

[ebuild   R    ]  dev-python/six-1.8.0  USE="-doc {-test}"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -pypy -pypy3% -python3_4" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] sys-apps/elfix-0.9.0 [0.8.6] USE="ptpax xtpax" 

[ebuild     U  ]  dev-python/pypax-0.9.0 [0.8.6] USE="ptpax xtpax"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -pypy -python3_4 (-python3_2%)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] sys-apps/portage-2.2.15 [2.2.14] USE="doc (ipc) (xattr)

-build -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-ru" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3

-pypy -python3_4 (-python3_2%)" 

[ebuild   R    ]  dev-python/pyxattr-0.5.3  USE="-doc {-test}"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -pypy -python3_4 (-python3_2%)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] x11-misc/arandr-0.1.7.1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[nomerge       ]  dev-python/pygtk-2.24.0-r4:2  USE="-doc -examples {-test}"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[ebuild     U  ]   dev-python/numpy-1.9.1 [1.9.0-r1] USE="-doc -lapack

{-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4 (-python3_2%)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]    dev-python/setuptools-7.0  USE="{-test}"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -pypy -pypy3% -python3_4" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.2:2  USE="ipv6 python readline -debug

-examples -icu -lzma -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4 (-python3_2%)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.28  USE="python -alisp -debug -doc"

ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="(-python2_7%*)"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] app-office/libreoffice-4.3.4.1 [4.3.1.2] USE="branding cups

gstreamer gtk opengl vba (-aqua) -bluetooth -coinmp -collada -dbus -debug -eds

(-firebird) -gltf -gnome -gtk3 -java -jemalloc -kde -mysql -odk -postgres

-telepathy {-test} -vlc" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="-nlpsolver

-scripting-beanshell -scripting-javascript -wiki-publisher"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_3 -python3_4"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 

[ebuild     U  ]  dev-db/unixODBC-2.3.2-r2 [2.3.2] USE="minimal unicode

-odbcmanual -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.5.0  USE="-glamor -udev" 

[nomerge       ]  x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.2.901:0/1.16.1 [1.16.1:0/1.16.1]

USE="ipv6 nptl suid xorg -dmx -doc -glamor -kdrive -minimal (-selinux)

-static-libs -systemd -tslib -udev -unwind -wayland -xnest -xvfb" 

[ebuild     U  ]   x11-apps/rgb-1.0.6 [1.0.5] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libdc1394-2.2.3:2 [2.2.1:2] USE="X -doc

-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] www-client/firefox-34.0.5-r1 [33.0] USE="gstreamer hardened

minimal -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -dbus -debug

(-gmp-autoupdate) -jit (-pgo) -pulseaudio (-selinux) -startup-notification

-system-cairo -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-libvpx* -system-sqlite {-test}

-wifi" LINGUAS="-af -ar -as -ast -be -bg -bn_BD -bn_IN -br -bs -ca -cs -csb

-cy -da -de -el -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi

-fr -fy_NL -ga_IE -gd -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -hy_AM -id -is -it -ja -kk

-km -kn -ko -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -nb_NO -nl -nn_NO -or -pa_IN -pl -pt_BR

-pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv_SE -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -xh

-zh_CN -zh_TW (-ku%) (-zu%)" 

[ebuild     U  ]  dev-libs/nss-3.17.3 [3.17.2] USE="cacert nss-pem -utils"

ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.9.1 

[nomerge       ]  x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.2.901:0/1.16.1 [1.16.1:0/1.16.1]

USE="ipv6 nptl suid xorg -dmx -doc -glamor -kdrive -minimal (-selinux)

-static-libs -systemd -tslib -udev -unwind -wayland -xnest -xvfb" 

[ebuild     U  ]   x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.3.0 [1.2.4] 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] media-video/ffmpeg-2.2.11:0/52.55.55 [2.2.9:0/52.55.55]

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X aac aacplus alsa amr avx bzip2 cdio cpudetection encode

faac fontconfig frei0r gnutls gsm hardcoded-tables iconv ieee1394 jack jpeg2k

libass libcaca libsoxr mmx mmxext modplug mp3 network opengl openssl oss pic

rtmp schroedinger sdl speex sse sse2 ssse3 theora threads truetype twolame v4l

vaapi vdpau vorbis vpx x264 xvid zlib (-altivec) -amrenc (-armv5te) (-armv6)

(-armv6t2) (-armvfp) -avx2 -bindist -bluray -celt -debug -doc -examples -fdk

-flite -fma3 -fma4 -gme -iec61883 -ladspa -libv4l (-mips32r2) (-mipsdspr1)

(-mipsdspr2) (-mipsfpu) (-neon) -openal -opus -pulseaudio -quvi -sse3 -sse4

-sse4_2 -ssh -static-libs {-test} -wavpack -webp -x265 -zvbi" ABI_X86="(64)

-32 (-x32)" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffescape ffeval ffhash fourcc2pixfmt

graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart trasher" 

[nomerge       ]  media-video/rtmpdump-2.4_p20131018  USE="gnutls ssl

(-polarssl)" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]   net-libs/gnutls-3.3.10-r2 [3.3.8] USE="crywrap cxx nls zlib

-dane -doc -examples -guile -pkcs11 -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32

(-x32)" LINGUAS="-cs -de -en -fi -fr -it -ms -nl -pl -sv -uk -vi -zh_CN" 

[ebuild     U  ]    dev-libs/nettle-2.7.1-r2:0/4 [2.7.1-r1:0/4] USE="gmp -doc

(-neon) -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.25.2  USE="caps cramfs ncurses nls suid

unicode -fdformat -pam -python (-selinux) -slang -static-libs {-test}

-tty-helpers -udev" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7

-python3_3 -python3_4 (-python3_2%)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3

-python3_4 (-python3_2%)" 

[ebuild   R    ]  sys-libs/libcap-ng-0.7.4  USE="-python -static-libs"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4 (-python3_2%)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-vcs/git-2.2.0 [2.1.2] USE="blksha1 cgi curl doc gpg gtk

highlight iconv nls pcre perl python subversion threads tk webdav -cvs -emacs

-gnome-keyring -mediawiki (-ppcsha1) {-test} -xinetd"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="(-python2_7%*)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[ebuild     U  ]  net-misc/curl-7.39.0 [7.38.0] USE="ipv6 ssl -adns -idn

-kerberos -ldap -metalink -rtmp -ssh -static-libs {-test} -threads"

ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CURL_SSL="openssl -axtls -gnutls -nss -polarssl

(-winssl)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] app-forensics/sleuthkit-4.1.3:0/10  USE="-aff -ewf

-static-libs" 

[ebuild     U  ]  dev-db/sqlite-3.8.7.4:3 [3.8.7:3] USE="readline -debug -doc

-icu -secure-delete -static-libs -tcl {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-libs/redland-1.0.17-r1 [1.0.17] USE="berkdb sqlite -iodbc

-mysql -odbc -postgres -static-libs" 

[nomerge       ]  dev-libs/libltdl-2.4.3  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32

(-x32)" 

[blocks b      ]   <sys-devel/libtool-2.4.3-r2:2

("<sys-devel/libtool-2.4.3-r2:2" is blocking dev-libs/libltdl-2.4.3)

[ebuild     U  ]    sys-devel/libtool-2.4.3-r2:2 [2.4.3:2] USE="-vanilla

(-static-libs%) (-test%)" ABI_X86="(-32%) (-64%*) (-x32%)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]     dev-libs/libltdl-2.4.3  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64)

-32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/openrc-0.13.6 [0.13.2] USE="ncurses netifrc unicode

-debug -newnet -pam (-prefix) (-selinux) -static-libs -tools" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-admin/eselect-vi-1.1.8 [1.1.7-r1] 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] app-office/libreoffice-4.3.4.1 [4.3.1.2] USE="branding cups

gstreamer gtk opengl vba (-aqua) -bluetooth -coinmp -collada -dbus -debug -eds

(-firebird) -gltf -gnome -gtk3 -java -jemalloc -kde -mysql -odk -postgres

-telepathy {-test} -vlc" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="-nlpsolver

-scripting-beanshell -scripting-javascript -wiki-publisher"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_3 -python3_4"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 

[ebuild     U  ]  app-office/libreoffice-l10n-4.3.4.1 [4.3.1.2]

USE="-offlinehelp" LINGUAS="-af -am -ar -as -ast -be -bg -bn -bn_IN -bo -br

-brx -bs -ca -ca_valencia -cs -cy -da -de -dgo -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_ZA -eo

-es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gd -gl -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka

-kk -km -kmr_Latn -kn -ko -kok -ks -lb -lo -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mn -mni -mr

-my -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -nso -oc -om -or -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw

-sa_IN -sat -sd -si -sid -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr_Latn -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta -te

-tg -th -tn -tr -ts -tt -ug -uk -uz -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-shells/bash-4.3_p30-r1 [4.3_p30] USE="net nls (readline)

-afs -bashlogger -examples -mem-scramble -plugins -vanilla" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] app-editors/vim-7.4.542 [7.4.488] USE="X acl cscope gpm nls

-debug -lua -luajit -minimal -perl -python -racket -ruby (-selinux) -tcl

-vim-pager" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_3 -python3_4"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 

[ebuild     U  ]  app-editors/vim-core-7.4.542 [7.4.488] USE="acl nls

-minimal" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] virtual/modutils-0 

[ebuild     U  ]  sys-apps/kmod-19 [18-r1] USE="tools zlib -debug -doc -lzma

-python -static-libs" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4

(-python3_2%)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] app-text/po4a-0.45-r2 [0.45-r1] USE="{-test}" LINGUAS="-af%

-ca% -cs% -da% -de% -eo% -es% -et% -eu% -fr% -hr% -id% -it% -ja% -kn% -ko%

-nb% -nl% -pl% -pt% -pt_BR% -ru% -sl% -sv% -uk% -vi% -zh_CN% -zh_HK%" 

[ebuild     U  ]  virtual/perl-Module-Build-0.420.500-r1 [0.420.500] 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]   perl-core/Module-Build-0.420.500  USE="{-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]    virtual/perl-Archive-Tar-1.960.0  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]    virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-2.140.640  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]     virtual/perl-JSON-PP-2.272.30  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]    virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.217  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]    virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Install-1.670.0  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]    virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Manifest-1.630.0-r1  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]    virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS-3.240.0  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]    virtual/perl-Getopt-Long-2.420.0-r1  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]    virtual/perl-Module-Metadata-1.0.19  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]    virtual/perl-Parse-CPAN-Meta-1.441.400  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]    virtual/perl-Perl-OSType-1.7.0  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]    virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.330.0  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]    virtual/perl-Test-Simple-1.1.2  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]    virtual/perl-Text-ParseWords-3.290.0-r1  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]    virtual/perl-version-0.990.900  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]    virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-YAML-0.12.0  0 KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-vcs/git-2.2.0 [2.1.2] USE="blksha1 cgi curl doc gpg gtk

highlight iconv nls pcre perl python subversion threads tk webdav -cvs -emacs

-gnome-keyring -mediawiki (-ppcsha1) {-test} -xinetd"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="(-python2_7%*)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[ebuild     U  ]  virtual/perl-CGI-4.90.0 [3.650.0-r1] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]   perl-core/CGI-4.90.0 [3.650.0] USE="{-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]    virtual/perl-Carp-1.330.100  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]    virtual/perl-Exporter-5.710.0  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]    virtual/perl-parent-0.228-r1  0 KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-vcs/git-2.2.0 [2.1.2] USE="blksha1 cgi curl doc gpg gtk

highlight iconv nls pcre perl python subversion threads tk webdav -cvs -emacs

-gnome-keyring -mediawiki (-ppcsha1) {-test} -xinetd"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="(-python2_7%*)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[nomerge       ]  dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.50.0  USE="ssl" 

[nomerge       ]   dev-perl/HTTP-Daemon-6.10.0-r1 

[nomerge       ]    dev-lang/perl-5.20.1-r3:0/5.20 [5.20.1-r2:0/5.20]

USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -doc -ithreads" 

[ebuild  N     ]     virtual/perl-Data-Dumper-2.154.0  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]      perl-core/Data-Dumper-2.154.0  0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]       dev-lang/perl-5.20.1-r3:0/5.20 [5.20.1-r2:0/5.20]

USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -doc -ithreads" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] net-analyzer/wireshark-1.12.2:0/1.12.2 [1.12.1:0/1.12.1]

USE="caps crypt doc filecaps gtk3 ipv6 netlink pcap qt4 ssl zlib -adns

-doc-pdf -geoip -kerberos -lua -portaudio (-qt5) (-selinux) -smi" 

[ebuild   R    ]  dev-libs/libnl-3.2.25:3  USE="-python -static-libs -utils"

ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4

(-python3_2%)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] media-video/vlc-2.1.5:0/5-7  USE="X a52 alsa avcodec avformat

dts dvb dvbpsi dvd encode ffmpeg flac fontconfig gcrypt gnutls jack libcaca

matroska mmx mpeg ncurses ogg opengl png postproc qt4 sdl sse svg swscale

theora truetype v4l vlm vorbis x264 xcb xv -aalib (-altivec) -atmo

(-audioqueue) -avahi -bidi -bluray -cdda -cddb -chromaprint -dbus -dc1394

-debug -dirac -directfb (-directx) (-dxva2) -egl -faad -fdk -fluidsynth -gme

-gnome -growl -httpd -ieee1394 (-ios-vout) -kate -kde -libass -libnotify

-libsamplerate -libtar -libtiger -linsys -lirc -live -lua (-macosx)

(-macosx-audio) (-macosx-dialog-provider) (-macosx-eyetv) (-macosx-qtkit)

(-macosx-quartztext) (-macosx-vout) (-media-library) -modplug -mp3 -mtp

-musepack (-neon) -omxil -opencv -optimisememory -opus -projectm -pulseaudio

(-qt5) -rdp -rtsp -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sdl-image -sftp -shout

-sid -skins -speex -taglib {-test} -tremor -twolame -udev -upnp -vaapi -vcdx

-vdpau -vnc -wma-fixed -xml -zvbi" 

[nomerge       ]  sys-libs/glibc-2.20:2.2 [2.19-r1:2.2] USE="hardened

(multilib) -debug -gd -nscd -profile (-selinux) -suid -systemtap -vanilla" 

[ebuild     U  ]   app-misc/pax-utils-0.9.2 [0.9.1] USE="caps -python" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-libs/libixion-0.7.0  USE="-static-libs" 0 KiB

[ebuild  r  U  ]  dev-util/mdds-0.11.1:0/0.11.1 [0.10.3:0/0.10.3] 0 KiB

```

The emerge -tuDN world PART 2 should follow immediately next.Last edited by miroR on Sun Dec 28, 2014 12:53 pm; edited 9 times in total

----------

## miroR

emerge -tuDN world PART 2 

```

[ebuild   R    ]   dev-libs/boost-1.55.0-r2:0/1.55.0  USE="nls threads

-context -debug -doc -icu -mpi -python -static-libs -tools" ABI_X86="(64) -32

(-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4 (-python3_2%)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/file-5.21 [5.20-r1] USE="zlib -python -static-libs"

ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4

(-python3_2%)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] app-office/libreoffice-4.3.4.1 [4.3.1.2] USE="branding cups

gstreamer gtk opengl vba (-aqua) -bluetooth -coinmp -collada -dbus -debug -eds

(-firebird) -gltf -gnome -gtk3 -java -jemalloc -kde -mysql -odk -postgres

-telepathy {-test} -vlc" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="-nlpsolver

-scripting-beanshell -scripting-javascript -wiki-publisher"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_3 -python3_4"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 

[ebuild     U  ]  media-libs/libpng-1.6.15:0/16 [1.6.13:0/16] USE="apng

(-neon) -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] net-analyzer/nmap-6.47-r1 [6.25] USE="ipv6 lua ncat nls nping

ssl -ndiff -nmap-update (-system-lua) -zenmap% (-gtk%)" LINGUAS="-de -es -fr

-hr -hu -id -it -ja -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -zh"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%*" 

[ebuild  N     ]  dev-libs/liblinear-196-r1  0 KiB

[nomerge       ] app-office/libreoffice-4.3.4.1 [4.3.1.2] USE="branding cups

gstreamer gtk opengl vba (-aqua) -bluetooth -coinmp -collada -dbus -debug -eds

(-firebird) -gltf -gnome -gtk3 -java -jemalloc -kde -mysql -odk -postgres

-telepathy {-test} -vlc" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="-nlpsolver

-scripting-beanshell -scripting-javascript -wiki-publisher"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_3 -python3_4"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 

[nomerge       ]  app-text/libmwaw-0.3.1  USE="-doc -static-libs" 

[nomerge       ]   dev-libs/boost-1.55.0-r2:0/1.55.0  USE="nls threads

-context -debug -doc -icu -mpi -python -static-libs -tools" ABI_X86="(64) -32

(-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4 (-python3_2%)" 

[ebuild     U  ]    dev-util/boost-build-1.55.0-r1 [1.55.0] USE="-examples

-python {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%*" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-process/lsof-4.88 [4.87-r1] USE="ipv6 -examples -rpc

(-selinux) -static" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3:4.8  USE="cxx hardened (multilib) nls

nptl openmp (-altivec) -awt -doc (-fixed-point) -fortran -gcj -go -graphite

(-libssp) -mudflap (-multislot) -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc

-regression-test -vanilla" 

[ebuild     U  ]  dev-libs/mpc-1.0.2-r1 [1.0.2] USE="-static-libs"

ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]   dev-libs/mpfr-3.1.2_p10 [3.1.2_p5] USE="-static-libs"

ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-python/pyxattr-0.5.3  USE="-doc {-test}"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -pypy -python3_4 (-python3_2%)" 

[ebuild   R    ]  dev-lang/python-exec-2.0.1-r1:2  PYTHON_TARGETS="(jython2_5)

(jython2_7) (pypy) (pypy3%*) (python2_7) (python3_3) (python3_4)

(-python3_2%*)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] net-mail/dovecot-2.2.15-r3 [2.2.15] USE="bzip2 caps doc imapc

ipv6 maildir pam sqlite ssl tcpd zlib -cydir -kerberos -ldap -lucene -lz4

-lzma -managesieve -mbox -mdbox -mysql -pop3c -postgres -sdbox (-selinux)

-sieve -solr -static-libs -suid -vpopmail" 

[nomerge       ]  virtual/pam-0-r1  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]   sys-libs/pam-1.1.8-r2  USE="audit berkdb cracklib nls

vim-syntax -debug -nis (-selinux) {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ]    sys-libs/glibc-2.20:2.2 [2.19-r1:2.2] USE="hardened

(multilib) -debug -gd -nscd -profile (-selinux) -suid -systemtap -vanilla" 0

KiB

[nomerge       ] net-analyzer/wireshark-1.12.2:0/1.12.2 [1.12.1:0/1.12.1]

USE="caps crypt doc filecaps gtk3 ipv6 netlink pcap qt4 ssl zlib -adns

-doc-pdf -geoip -kerberos -lua -portaudio (-qt5) (-selinux) -smi" 

[nomerge       ]  sys-libs/libcap-2.22-r2  USE="-pam" ABI_X86="(64) -32

(-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ]   sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.17-r1 [3.17] 0 KiB

Total: 170 packages (109 upgrades, 26 new, 2 in new slots, 33 reinstalls),

Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Conflict: 6 blocks

!!! The following update has been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies:

x11-libs/gtk+:3

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy

">=app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk-2.5.3[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,

abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,

abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?]"

have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk-2.12.1-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk-2.12.1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk-2.10.2::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

(dependency required by "x11-libs/gtk+-3.12.2-r1" [ebuild])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

The following packages are causing rebuilds:

  (dev-util/mdds-0.11.1:0/0.11.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (dev-libs/libixion-0.7.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

whereupon I just hit Enter. And all the packages there listed installed faultlessly, without a hitch.

But I need to now explain the complete silence in the logging that I had with this strange new syslog-ng.

That complete no-logging, along with even worse problems that I had. I hope I'll be able to grep out and present exactly how it went. It is, when gunzip'd, the 6GB messages-20141214, the ending of, as well as the start of the current messages, here:

```

-rw------- 1 root    root    182216511 2014-12-08 03:10 messages-20141208.gz

-rw------- 1 root    root    231586684 2014-12-14 03:10 messages-20141214.gz

-rw------- 1 root    root     45044106 2014-12-14 22:32 messages

```

These were (back when I took that ls output; I've been making a final riwrite long hours afterward now) the, for this issue, relevant among the messages in Gentoo logging dir (gotten with an `ls -ltr'), the first only showing that there is only the two bottom ones of any interest for analysis of these scares.

The very last before the 6h 20m no-logging period (yes, more then six hours without any logging into /var/log/messages in the messages-20141214 are...

The logging soone disappears, after syslog-ng-3.6.1 installs, only a few packages it managed to log. It vanishes some time into the, see below, find the string /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gra without the phviz-2.36.0, abut surely it is about graphviz-2.36.0 package.

For the purpose of clarity, let me reiterate that these below are the last lines that syslog-ng-3.6.1 logged before it went speechless (for the user at least; I don't know if any goblins read anything...).

From messages-20141214, the archived /var/log/messages on my master Gentoo system:

```

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.795094] grsec: exec of

/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.24/as

(/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/as

--64 -o Fmybox24743.o /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gra) by

/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.24/as[x86_64-pc-linux:24955]

uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250, parent

/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.3/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc[x86_64-pc-linux:24953]

uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.805773] grsec: exec of /bin/rm (rm -f

./Fmybox24743.exe ) by /bin/rm[sh:24956] uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250,

parent /bin/bash[sh:24743] uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.812875] grsec: exec of

/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_IFFE_extern -o

./Fmybox24743.exe ./Fmybox24743.o ) by

/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc[sh:24957] uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250,

parent /bin/bash[sh:24743] uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.817688] grsec: exec of

/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.3/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

(/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.3/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_IFFE_extern

-o ./Fmybox24743.exe ./Fmybox24743.o ) by

/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.3/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc[x86_64-pc-linux:24957]

uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250, parent /bin/bash[sh:24743] uid/euid:250/250

gid/egid:250/250

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.821079] grsec: exec of

/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/collect2

(/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/collect2 --eh-frame-hdr -m

elf_x86_64 -dynamic-linker /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 -pi) by

/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/collect2[x86_64-pc-linux:24958]

uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250, parent

/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.3/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc[x86_64-pc-linux:24957]

uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.821250] grsec: exec of /bin/gzip

(/bin/gzip ) by /bin/gzip[logrotate:24959] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent

/usr/sbin/logrotate[logrotate:24881] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.824987] grsec: exec of

/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.24/ld

(/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

--eh-frame-hdr -m elf_x86_64 -dynamic-linker /lib6) by

/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.24/ld[collect2:24960] uid/euid:250/250

gid/egid:250/250, parent

/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/collect2[collect2:24958]

uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.857085] grsec: exec of /bin/expr (expr 29

+ 1 ) by /bin/expr[sh:24961] uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250, parent

/bin/bash[sh:24743] uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.862110] grsec: exec of

/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E ./Fmybox24743.c )

by /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc[sh:24963] uid/euid:250/250

gid/egid:250/250, parent /bin/bash[sh:24743] uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.864365] grsec: exec of

/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.3/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

(/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.3/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

./Fmybox24743.c ) by

/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.3/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc[x86_64-pc-linux:24963]

uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250, parent /bin/bash[sh:24743] uid/euid:250/250

gid/egid:250/250

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.864732] grsec: exec of /bin/gzip

(/bin/gzip ) by /bin/gzip[logrotate:24964] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent

/usr/sbin/logrotate[logrotate:24881] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.867308] grsec: exec of

/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/cc1

(/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/cc1 -E -quiet ./Fmybox24743.c

-fno-strict-overflow -mtune=generic -march=x86-64 -fPIE -) by

/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/cc1[x86_64-pc-linux:24965]

uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250, parent

/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.3/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc[x86_64-pc-linux:24963]

uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.884890] grsec: exec of

/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E ./Fmybox24743.c )

by /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc[sh:24966] uid/euid:250/250

gid/egid:250/250, parent /bin/bash[sh:24743] uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.889842] grsec: exec of

/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.3/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

(/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.3/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

./Fmybox24743.c ) by

/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.3/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc[x86_64-pc-linux:24966]

uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250, parent /bin/bash[sh:24743] uid/euid:250/250

gid/egid:250/250

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.895589] grsec: exec of

/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/cc1

(/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/cc1 -E -quiet ./Fmybox24743.c

-fno-strict-overflow -mtune=generic -march=x86-64 -fPIE -) by

/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/cc1[x86_64-pc-linux:24967]

uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250, parent

/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.3/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc[x86_64-pc-linux:24966]

uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.914887] grsec: exec of

/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E ./Fmybox24743.c )

by /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc[sh:24968] uid/euid:250/250

gid/egid:250/250, parent /bin/bash[sh:24743] uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.919820] grsec: exec of

/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.3/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

(/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.3/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

./Fmybox24743.c ) by

/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.3/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc[x86_64-pc-linux:24968]

uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250, parent /bin/bash[sh:24743] uid/euid:250/250

gid/egid:250/250

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.925540] grsec: exec of

/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/cc1

(/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/cc1 -E -quiet ./Fmybox24743.c

-fno-strict-overflow -mtune=generic -march=x86-64 -fPIE -) by

/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/cc1[x86_64-pc-linux:24969]

uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250, parent

/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.3/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc[x86_64-pc-linux:24968]

uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.930839] grsec: exec of /bin/bash (sh -c

/etc/init.d/syslog-ng reload > /dev/null 2>&1 || true  logrotate_script

/var/log/messages  ) by /bin/bash[logrotate:24970] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0,

parent /usr/sbin/logrotate[logrotate:24881] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.934981] grsec: exec of

/etc/init.d/syslog-ng (/etc/init.d/syslog-ng reload ) by

/etc/init.d/syslog-ng[sh:24971] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent

/bin/bash[sh:24970] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.938314] grsec: chdir to / by

/etc/init.d/syslog-ng[syslog-ng:24971] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent

/bin/bash[sh:24970] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.939552] grsec: exec of

/lib64/rc/sh/runscript.sh (/lib64/rc/sh/runscript.sh /etc/init.d/syslog-ng

reload ) by /lib64/rc/sh/runscript.sh[syslog-ng:24972] uid/euid:0/0

gid/egid:0/0, parent /etc/init.d/syslog-ng[syslog-ng:24971] uid/euid:0/0

gid/egid:0/0

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.948115] grsec: exec of /bin/rm (rm -f

./Fmybox24743.exe ) by /bin/rm[sh:24976] uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250,

parent /bin/bash[sh:24743] uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.951026] grsec: exec of

/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o ./Fmybox24743.exe

./Fmybox24743.c ) by /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc[sh:24977]

uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250, parent /bin/bash[sh:24743] uid/euid:250/250

gid/egid:250/250

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.953028] grsec: exec of

/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.3/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

(/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.3/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o

./Fmybox24743.exe ./Fmybox24743.c ) by

/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.3/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc[x86_64-pc-linux:24977]

uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250, parent /bin/bash[sh:24743] uid/euid:250/250

gid/egid:250/250

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.953412] grsec: exec of /bin/mkdir (mkdir

-p /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc/syslog-ng ) by /bin/mkdir[runscript.sh:24979]

uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /lib64/rc/sh/runscript.sh[runscript.sh:24972]

uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.955783] grsec: chdir to /sys by

/bin/mkdir[mkdir:24979] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent

/lib64/rc/sh/runscript.sh[runscript.sh:24972] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.955825] grsec: chdir to /sys/fs by

/bin/mkdir[mkdir:24979] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent

/lib64/rc/sh/runscript.sh[runscript.sh:24972] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.955862] grsec: chdir to /sys/fs/cgroup by

/bin/mkdir[mkdir:24979] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent

/lib64/rc/sh/runscript.sh[runscript.sh:24972] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.955896] grsec: chdir to

/sys/fs/cgroup/openrc by /bin/mkdir[mkdir:24979] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0,

parent /lib64/rc/sh/runscript.sh[runscript.sh:24972] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.956314] grsec: exec of

/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/cc1

(/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/cc1 -quiet ./Fmybox24743.c

-fno-strict-overflow -quiet -dumpbase Fmybox24743.c -mtune=gen) by

/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/cc1[x86_64-pc-linux:24980]

uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250, parent

/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.3/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc[x86_64-pc-linux:24977]

uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.956909] grsec: exec of /bin/mkdir (mkdir

-p /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc/syslog-ng ) by /bin/mkdir[runscript.sh:24981]

uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /lib64/rc/sh/runscript.sh[runscript.sh:24972]

uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.957504] grsec: chdir to /sys by

/bin/mkdir[mkdir:24981] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent

/lib64/rc/sh/runscript.sh[runscript.sh:24972] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.957514] grsec: chdir to /sys/fs by

/bin/mkdir[mkdir:24981] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent

/lib64/rc/sh/runscript.sh[runscript.sh:24972] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.957543] grsec: chdir to /sys/fs/cgroup by

/bin/mkdir[mkdir:24981] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent

/lib64/rc/sh/runscript.sh[runscript.sh:24972] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.957554] grsec: chdir to

/sys/fs/cgroup/openrc by /bin/mkdir[mkdir:24981] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0,

parent /lib64/rc/sh/runscript.sh[runscript.sh:24972] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.963016] grsec: exec of /sbin/openrc

(service_started ) by /sbin/openrc[runscript.sh:24984] uid/euid:0/0

gid/egid:0/0, parent /lib64/rc/sh/runscript.sh[runscript.sh:24972] uid/euid:0/0

gid/egid:0/0

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.968049] grsec: exec of /sbin/openrc

(ebegin Checking your configfile (/etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf) ) by

/sbin/openrc[runscript.sh:24986] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent

/lib64/rc/sh/runscript.sh[runscript.sh:24972] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.972284] grsec: exec of

/usr/sbin/syslog-ng (syslog-ng -s -f /etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf ) by

/usr/sbin/syslog-ng[runscript.sh:24987] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent

/lib64/rc/sh/runscript.sh[runscript.sh:24972] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.985771] grsec: exec of /bin/expr (expr 30

+ 1 ) by /bin/expr[sh:24988] uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250, parent

/bin/bash[sh:24743] uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.996465] grsec: exec of /sbin/openrc (eend

0 Configuration error. Please fix your configfile

(/etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf) ) by /sbin/openrc[runscript.sh:24993]

uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /lib64/rc/sh/runscript.sh[runscript.sh:24972]

uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.998559] grsec: exec of /bin/expr (expr 31

+ 1 ) by /bin/expr[sh:24994] uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250, parent

/bin/bash[sh:24743] uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438392.000611] grsec: exec of /bin/expr (expr 32

+ 1 ) by /bin/expr[sh:24995] uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250, parent

/bin/bash[sh:24743] uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438392.001258] grsec: exec of /sbin/openrc

(ebegin Reloading configuration and re-opening log files ) by

/sbin/openrc[runscript.sh:24996] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent

/lib64/rc/sh/runscript.sh[runscript.sh:24972] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438392.002677] grsec: exec of /bin/expr (expr 33

+ 1 ) by /bin/expr[sh:24997] uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250, parent

/bin/bash[sh:24743] uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438392.004298] grsec: exec of /sbin/openrc

(start-stop-daemon --signal HUP --pidfile /var/run/syslog-ng.pid ) by

/sbin/openrc[runscript.sh:24998] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent

/lib64/rc/sh/runscript.sh[runscript.sh:24972] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438392.005001] grsec: exec of /bin/expr (expr 34

+ 1 ) by /bin/expr[sh:24999] uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250, parent

/bin/bash[sh:24743] uid/euid:250/250 gid/egid:250/250

```

I tried to understand these lines above, but without much success yet.

Some 50 packages I counted summarily, have not been logged the emerging of in that /var/log/messages, nor anything other whatsover that happened on my system, in more than six (6) hours from the time of the last entry in that /var/log/messages of my master Gentoo system.

Some 50 packages, all the way through to the last installed

media-video/mplayer-1.2_pre20141011, first in the list because of the -t

option.

Before I list all those, let me take this line out from the above lines logged by syslog-ng-3.6.1 above:

```

Dec 14 03:10:02 mybox kernel: [438391.996465] grsec: exec of /sbin/openrc (eend

0 Configuration error. Please fix your configfile

(/etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf) ) by /sbin/openrc[runscript.sh:24993]

uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /lib64/rc/sh/runscript.sh[runscript.sh:24972]

uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

```

See in bottom of this post about that at [1].

Let me list these some 50 packages from the portage logging directory (which I have stupidly configured as /var/log/portage_logs/ (just like I still have the inadvisable but in my case currently not causing problems /var/lib/layman:

```

Repositories:

ukra

    location: /var/lib/layman

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

```

see:

Mutt without Portage/in Local Overlay, for Air-Gappers

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1002146.html

about that.

)

in my `emerge --info' --but I may be posting my `emerge --info' on the bugs.gentoo.org when I possibly, following advice for or against it, which I will be checking here for in the coming hours after I post this, [when I possibly] open a bug on this issue, if the advice will be for it.)

See [2] somewhere in continuation where my `emerge --info' or the link to it is.

But let me list all the packages that were installed without any logging into /var/log/messages (but that is not even all that should have been logged; nothing, nada, zilch, was logged during the time of installing of these below, and some more time afterwards) from the portage logging directory:

```

# ls -1tr /var/log/portage_logs/ | grep -A 2000 graphviz-2.36.0:20141214-021218.log \

   | grep -B 200 mplayer-1.2_pre20141011:20141214-061600.log

media-gfx:graphviz-2.36.0:20141214-021218.log

media-gfx:graphviz-2.36.0:20141214-020835.log

x11-apps:xauth-1.0.9:20141214-021237.log

x11-apps:xauth-1.0.9-r1:20141214-021224.log

media-libs:libv4l-1.2.1:20141214-021311.log

media-libs:libv4l-1.6.2:20141214-021242.log

app-text:iso-codes-3.55:20141214-021324.log

app-text:iso-codes-3.57:20141214-021315.log

app-text:asciidoc-8.6.9:20141214-021337.log

app-text:asciidoc-8.6.9-r1:20141214-021330.log

media-libs:libass-0.11.2:20141214-021356.log

media-libs:libass-0.12.0:20141214-021342.log

sys-devel:automake-1.11.6:20141214-021412.log

sys-devel:automake-1.11.6-r1:20141214-021401.log

dev-vcs:git-2.1.2:20141214-021654.log

dev-vcs:git-2.2.0:20141214-021417.log

x11-misc:xkeyboard-config-2.12:20141214-021717.log

x11-misc:xkeyboard-config-2.13:20141214-021700.log

sys-kernel:linux-firmware-20141009:20141214-021743.log

sys-kernel:linux-firmware-20141009:20141214-021506.log

x11-base:xorg-server-1.16.1:20141214-021923.log

x11-base:xorg-server-1.16.2.901:20141214-021722.log

media-libs:flac-1.3.0-r1:20141214-022022.log

media-libs:flac-1.3.1-r1:20141214-021929.log

media-sound:jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3-r1:20141214-022105.log

media-sound:jack-audio-connection-kit-0.124.1:20141214-022027.log

dev-qt:qtsvg-4.8.5:20141214-022230.log

dev-qt:qtsvg-4.8.6-r1:20141214-022109.log

sys-apps:portage-2.2.14:20141214-022304.log

sys-apps:portage-2.2.15:20141214-022236.log

app-portage:gentoolkit-0.3.0.9-r1:20141214-022324.log

app-portage:gentoolkit-0.3.0.9-r2:20141214-022311.log

app-portage:flaggie-0.2.1:20141214-022338.log

app-portage:flaggie-0.2.1:20141214-022329.log

media-libs:libcaca-0.99_beta18-r2:20141214-022434.log

media-libs:libcaca-0.99_beta18-r2:20141214-022342.log

dev-libs:redland-1.0.17:20141214-022532.log

dev-libs:redland-1.0.17-r1:20141214-022438.log

sys-apps:groff-1.22.2:20141214-022641.log

sys-apps:groff-1.22.3:20141214-022536.log

net-nds:openldap-2.4.40-r2:20141214-023102.log

net-nds:openldap-2.4.40-r3:20141214-022647.log

dev-java:java-config-2.2.0:20141214-023116.log

dev-java:java-config-2.2.0:20141214-023106.log

app-portage:gentoopm-0.2.9:20141214-023130.log

app-portage:gentoopm-0.2.9:20141214-023120.log

net-print:cups-2.0.0-r2:20141214-023252.log

net-print:cups-2.0.1-r1:20141214-023134.log

app-text:ghostscript-gpl-9.15:20141214-023543.log

app-text:ghostscript-gpl-9.15-r1:20141214-023257.log

app-editors:emacs-24.4:20141214-023802.log

app-editors:emacs-24.4-r1:20141214-023549.log

dev-java:icedtea-bin-7.2.4.7-r1:20141214-023823.log

dev-java:icedtea-bin-7.2.5.3:20141214-023809.log

net-print:cups-filters-1.0.54:20141214-024004.log

net-print:cups-filters-1.0.61:20141214-023830.log

app-vim:gentoo-syntax-20130619:20141214-024014.log

app-vim:gentoo-syntax-20141129:20141214-024008.log

net-misc:wget-1.16:20141214-024205.log

net-misc:wget-1.16.1:20141214-024022.log

x11-drivers:xf86-input-keyboard-1.7.0:20141214-024228.log

x11-drivers:xf86-input-keyboard-1.8.0:20141214-024210.log

app-portage:install-mask-0.1.1:20141214-024240.log

app-portage:install-mask-0.1.1:20141214-024232.log

app-portage:smart-live-rebuild-1.3.4:20141214-024254.log

app-portage:smart-live-rebuild-1.3.4.1:20141214-024244.log

media-gfx:xv-3.10a-r16:20141214-025548.log

wget-fetch.log

app-text:antiword-0.37:20141214-031004.log

app-office:libreoffice-4.3.1.2:20141214-045031.log

app-office:libreoffice-4.3.4.1:20141214-024258.log

app-editors:gvim-7.4.488:20141214-045141.log

app-editors:gvim-7.4.542:20141214-045043.log

net-analyzer:nmap-6.25:20141214-045327.log

net-analyzer:nmap-6.47-r1:20141214-045150.log

dev-vcs:gitolite-gentoo-2.3.3:20141214-045338.log

dev-vcs:gitolite-gentoo-2.3.3-r1:20141214-045331.log

net-analyzer:wireshark-1.12.1:20141214-050504.log

net-analyzer:wireshark-1.12.2:20141214-045342.log

app-text:qpdfview-0.4.11.1:20141214-050532.log

app-text:qpdfview-0.4.12:20141214-050509.log

app-admin:sudo-1.8.11_p1:20141214-050639.log

app-admin:sudo-1.8.11_p2:20141214-050537.log

sys-boot:grub-2.02_beta2-r2:20141214-051018.log

sys-boot:grub-2.02_beta2-r6:20141214-050643.log

app-portage:portpeek-2.1.16:20141214-051031.log

app-portage:portpeek-2.1.16-r1:20141214-051024.log

sys-devel:automake-1.13.4:20141214-051035.log

x11-libs:fltk-1.3.2_p10088:20141214-051142.log

x11-libs:fltk-1.3.3-r2:20141214-051049.log

app-admin:webapp-config-1.53:20141214-051159.log

app-admin:webapp-config-1.53:20141214-051148.log

app-text:po4a-0.45-r1:20141214-051309.log

app-text:po4a-0.45-r2:20141214-051203.log

net-misc:openssh-6.6.1_p1-r3:20141214-051431.log

net-misc:openssh-6.7_p1-r3:20141214-051313.log

media-gfx:gimp-2.8.14:20141214-052430.log

media-gfx:gimp-2.8.14:20141214-051435.log

www-client:firefox-33.0:20141214-060733.log

www-client:firefox-34.0.5-r1:20141214-052437.log

media-video:ffmpeg-2.2.9:20141214-061057.log

media-video:ffmpeg-2.2.11:20141214-060745.log

media-libs:opencv-2.4.9:20141214-061555.log

media-libs:opencv-2.4.9:20141214-061102.log

media-video:mplayer-1.2_pre20130729:20141214-061715.log

media-video:mplayer-1.2_pre20141011:20141214-061600.log

mybox ~ #

```

---

[1] I've readonly mounted the partition images (should be in PART 3 about those). This is the diff btwn the mounted syslog-ng.conf from the now dead instance of my Gentoo box of the 2014-12-14 (which I killed with a vengeance; joking out of tiredness) and the current faultlessly working again Gentoo box, with the old syslog-ng-3.4.8:

```

mybox ~ # diff /mnt/E1214_mybox/etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf  /etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf

1,2c1,2

< @version: 3.6

< # $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-admin/syslog-ng/files/3.6/syslog-ng.conf.gentoo,v 1.1 2014/11/09 08:10:43 mr_bones_ Exp $

---

> @version: 3.4

> # $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-admin/syslog-ng/files/3.4/syslog-ng.conf.gentoo,v 1.2 2013/06/02 01:18:35 mr_bones_ Exp $

mybox ~ #

```

None were modified by me in any way, esp. not the newfangled 3.6.1 one.Last edited by miroR on Sun Dec 28, 2014 1:12 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## miroR

This is PART 3+ (don't know yet how to finalize the numbering)

It's only one new package, which I installed by hand in a separate emerge run, the media-gfx:xv-3.10a-r16:20141214-025548.log, and only the wget-fetch.log that don't belong to the main `emerge world` command run given further above. So it's:

```

mybox ~ # ls -1tr /var/log/portage_logs/ | grep -A 2000 graphviz-2.36.0:20141214-021218.log | grep -B 200 mplayer-1.2_pre20141011:20141214-061600.log | wc -l

106

mybox ~ # 

```

during those 53 packages ( 106/2 ; the first line is uninstall of the old version, the second the install of the new version), [during those 53 packages] installation that syslog-ng-3.6.1 missed from the duty it exists for.

And it was then some three (3) more hours (for a total of over 6h) after mplayer install that syslog-ng-3.6.1 kept silent, for me the user, about my system.

I know that because it's only from Dec 14 09:35:15, when I turned my attention to this logging issue (part of those 6h I was asleep, and part of it I was doing other work, some, smaller period, related to this box with this issue, and longer period of it unrelated and elsewhere

posting on the Debian Forums:

How to remove Systemd and Related Packages from Your Debian

http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=118197

), it's only then when I issued /etc/init.d/syslog-ng restart that I do get any more logging!

We are talking the current /var/log/messages here, the:

```

-rw------- 1 root    root     45044106 2014-12-14 22:32 messages

```

line from the /var/log dir as I listed it previously, and posted it above.

However I don't get those logs.

For clarity, these are the very first lines of any logging after the syslog-ng-3.6.1's went on a muted strike, and...

...And I don't get these logs (take notice of the 4 minutes 22 seconds discrepancy, or missing entries, or what?, btwn the first and the second line):

```

Dec 14 09:35:15 mybox syslog-ng[11121]: syslog-ng starting up; version='3.6.1'

Dec 14 09:39:37 mybox kernel: grsec: chdir to /run by /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/syslog-ng-3.6.1/image/usr/sbin/syslog-ng[syslog-ng:11143] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/syslog-ng-3.6.1/image/usr/sbin/syslog-ng[syslog-ng:1980] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Dec 14 09:39:37 mybox kernel: grsec: exec of /sbin/openrc (eend 0 Failed to start syslog-ng ) by /sbin/openrc[runscript.sh:11144] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /lib64/rc/sh/runscript.sh[runscript.sh:11079] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Dec 14 09:39:37 mybox kernel: grsec: chdir to /run by /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/syslog-ng-3.6.1/image/usr/sbin/syslog-ng[syslog-ng:11145] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/syslog-ng-3.6.1/image/usr/sbin/syslog-ng[syslog-ng:1980] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Dec 14 09:39:37 mybox kernel: grsec: chdir to /run by /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/syslog-ng-3.6.1/image/usr/sbin/syslog-ng[syslog-ng:11146] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/syslog-ng-3.6.1/image/usr/sbin/syslog-ng[syslog-ng:1980] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Dec 14 09:39:37 mybox kernel: grsec: exec of /sbin/openrc (service_set_value command /usr/sbin/syslog-ng ) by /sbin/openrc[runscript.sh:11147] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /lib64/rc/sh/runscript.sh[runscript.sh:11079] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Dec 14 09:39:37 mybox kernel: grsec: exec of /sbin/openrc (service_set_value pidfile /var/run/syslog-ng.pid ) by /sbin/openrc[runscript.sh:11148] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /lib64/rc/sh/runscript.sh[runscript.sh:11079] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Dec 14 09:39:37 mybox kernel: grsec: chdir to /run by /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/syslog-ng-3.6.1/image/usr/sbin/syslog-ng[syslog-ng:11149] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/syslog-ng-3.6.1/image/usr/sbin/syslog-ng[syslog-ng:1980] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Dec 14 09:39:37 mybox kernel: grsec: chdir to /run by /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/syslog-ng-3.6.1/image/usr/sbin/syslog-ng[syslog-ng:11152] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/syslog-ng-3.6.1/image/usr/sbin/syslog-ng[syslog-ng:1980] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Dec 14 09:39:37 mybox kernel: grsec: chdir to /run by /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/syslog-ng-3.6.1/image/usr/sbin/syslog-ng[syslog-ng:11153] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/syslog-ng-3.6.1/image/usr/sbin/syslog-ng[syslog-ng:1980] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

```

That was actually the time, 9:35 CET, after the kernel compile and install.

For clarity, again, one of the crucial moments is my issuing of the /etc/init.d/syslog-ng restart command.

I'll try and find it in my history lines which I take separately and manually (haven't learned the Bash sufficiently to do it in more elegant way yet) by:

```

history > /some-where/history_`date +%y%m%d_%H%M%S`_`hostname`.txt

```

I have grep'd out this:

```

grep syslog-ng /Cmn/Kaff/history_141214_0941*

/come-where/history_141214_094149_mybox.txt:  523  /etc/init.d/syslog-ng restatr

/come-where/history_141214_094149_mybox.txt:  524  /etc/init.d/syslog-ng restart

```

in my history archives (which history file in question, see 094149 for 9:41 CET, I obviously took minutes after issuing that command).

So, firstly, why didn't the syslog-ng-3.6.1 take that command in the right way?

I really don't understand those lines and why there would be a call into the:

```

/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/syslog-ng-3.6.1/image/usr/sbin/syslog-ng[syslog-ng

```

instead of running /usr/sbin/syslog-ng instead?

At this point I do remember well I figured out something was wrong, because there was the tailf, on the terminal with the previously issued `tailf messages' running in it, running like crazy.

In the log after that Dec 14 09:35:15 time, when it only said:

```

Dec 14 09:35:15 mybox syslog-ng[11121]: syslog-ng starting up; version='3.6.1'

```

and shows, in the logs, that it went silent, for the user, for another more than 4 minutes (or what was it?), the first next 6830 lines are from Dec 14 09:39:37 to the first instance of Dec 14 09:40:00.

But there wasn't any pause on the screen when I restarted syslog-ng and stayed there and watched!

This is the very last od those 6830 lines, the first that has the Dec 14 09:40:00 timestamp at the start of the line:

```

Dec 14 09:40:00 mybox kernel: grsec: chdir to /run by /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/syslog-ng-3.6.1/image/usr/sbin/syslog-ng[syslog-ng:17974] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/syslog-ng-3.6.1/image/usr/sbin/syslog-ng[syslog-ng:1980] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

```

And all those lines are... noise only... There is no useful info there. At this point I'm sick with it to even look again and see how much more there was there of such noise. Remember we are talking huge text files. This other one that started with this 4 minutes 22 seconds discrepancy/something-else is from then, the "Dec 14 09:35:15 ..." up to "Dec 15 00:44:34 ..." when I copied it over for analysis... 658MB.

What if there's something nefarious here? ...With syslog-ng-3.6.1 being either silent or noisy like this.

But of course it could be something simple and stupid causing this as well... I don't know. And I'm sorry for bringing up the other possibility if it turns out to be something simple and stupid causing this, and none of the

NSA Operation Orchestra: Annual Status Report

http://video.fosdem.org/2014/Janson/Sunday/NSA_operation_ORCHESTRA_Annual_Status_Report.webm

).

I know that the exec logging is down to Grsecurity, as I explained in the October posts of this topic, but what if these newfangled syslog-ng-3.6.1 don't want to deal with exec logging and purposefully cast the Grsecurity's exec logging somehow in bad light? ...Just a theory. Of course I don't know that...

What I do remember, is, I figured out something was wrong, but missed to see there was the four minutes silence (or was it that much of a delay already there maybe? or something else?, in the logging, that came to be with the introduction of this some real newfangled syslog-ng-3.6.1?

I may not be able to tell this myself. No. Because, back when I watched the /var/log/messages at around 9:40 sitting there amazed and numbed with the previous numbness and mutedness now become excessive talking of noise only... I figured out that I probably have the known issue, which I can solve by reverting to the working-with-Grsecurity syslog-ng-3.4.8 in the fashion already explained, which is what I did after having taken the dumps. So I don't have 3.6.1 installed anymore (I can check the dead system from the dumps though).

Because I took the dumps of this entire instance of my master system, to be able to provide this report, seek advice, and (possibly) report this (likely) bug.

How long did I sit there in amazement and bewilderment is hard to tell exactly... But around one minute or two minutes maximum, probably.

Yes, it could very well have been that long a delay developed by then! Such long, as to make for the discrepancy btwn the first line at 09:35:15 and the second line at 09:39:37.

And there go more scary events yet. The ugliest, to not keep unnecessary suspense for longer, was that not both the dumps could be taken right for some reason (I take dumps into two different storages; will post about it in PART 3). And that on top of the above explained already being somewhat uneasy at the least, isn't it?

So, after the /etc/init.d/syslog-ng restart, I soon went straight for the reboot into sysreccd (

a sidenote: anyone can recommend a replacement rescue system; I don't want to keep using that systemd-based one?

), I tried to take the system partitions dumps (with partial success, see PART 3), rebooted back into my master Gentoo in question, and reverted only then to syslog-ng-3.4.8, restoring my system to sanity.

But, to paint the entire picture, I also, before that /etc/init.d/syslog-ng restart, did two more installs.

I did them after the `emerge world' finished with the last one:

```

media-video:mplayer-1.2_pre20141011:20141214-061600.log

```

that I reported above.

Actually one is a compile, the other is a minor install, both before I even noticed that I had these problems explained in this topic.

I had, previously to the `syslog-ng restart' at which time the problem dawned on me in full, compiled the:

```

# uname -a

Linux mybox 3.17.6-hardened-141214 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Dec 14 09:29:38 CET 2014 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

#

```

while previously I was running 3.17.1.

And I had reinstalled the linux-firmware (reducing the whole set of offered drivers to some maybe 3 or 4 percent of the whole bunch which installs without the editing of the new /etc/portage/savedconfig/sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20141009 (and which cannot be known what it is beforehand by not sufficiently advanced users like me).

The kernel compile I didn't log this time (but the bottom lines (with ls -1tr) from my portage logging dir:

```

media-video:mplayer-1.2_pre20141011:20141214-061600.log

sys-kernel:linux-firmware-20141009:20141214-082249.log

sys-kernel:linux-firmware-20141009:20141214-082241.log

app-admin:syslog-ng-3.6.1:20141214-153514.log

app-admin:syslog-ng-3.4.8:20141214-153357.log

```

show how `emerge world' finished after 6 a.m. and I installed linux-firmware at 8h 20m a.m. I did start compiling linux-3.17.6 at that time too.

And one of the scares was, when the compiled kernel tried to install itself into /boot (but I missed copying that screen from the terminal). It found that the /boot (which I previously mounted), was readonly and the make exited with the error saying so!

I don't remember having seen such a readonly /boot error upon kernel compile previously! I don't have issues with compiling my hardened kernel often at all...

That is probably connected to the time delay, or time discrepancy, or mismanagement of time for some reason, whichever that it may be, but any that it is, it is introduced into my system (and does not exist at all without), with this newfangled syslog-ng-3.6.1 (and the syslog-ng-3.5.6 wasn't any better either).

But upon the one only next rerun of:

```

make && make install && make modules_install &

```

the kernel installed fine. So now my /boot has among others:

```

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   98345 2014-12-14 09:34 config-3.17.6-hardened-141214

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3493390 2014-12-14 09:34 System.map-3.17.6-hardened-141214

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4437952 2014-12-14 09:34 vmlinuz-3.17.6-hardened-141214

```

, and so that's since 2014-12-14 09:34; I did start that compile around the same time, actually just after the linux-firmware emerge, actually I remember the first kernel compile was missing one of the SUMO drivers for my Radeon card, which I uncommented in the savedconfig above, and the kernel went compiling for one hour and a little more time).

I do seem to be running this 3.17.6 kernel without issues.

I've been figuring things as I wrote. By the time PART 3 is done and posted, I hope I will have provided a pretty complete report with all the necessary info, to be able, you Gentoo experts, if any will be around to take a look into this issue, decide about it without too many more requests for further information.

---

[1] I've readonly mounted the partition images (should be in PART 3 about those). This is the diff btwn the mounted syslog-ng.conf from the now dead instance of my Gentoo box of the 2014-12-14 (which I killed with a vengeance; joking out of tiredness) and the current faultlessly working again Gentoo box, with the old syslog-ng-3.4.8:

```

mybox ~ # diff /mnt/E1214_mybox/etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf  /etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf 

1,2c1,2

< @version: 3.6

< # $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-admin/syslog-ng/files/3.6/syslog-ng.conf.gentoo,v 1.1 2014/11/09 08:10:43 mr_bones_ Exp $

---

> @version: 3.4

> # $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-admin/syslog-ng/files/3.4/syslog-ng.conf.gentoo,v 1.2 2013/06/02 01:18:35 mr_bones_ Exp $

mybox ~ #

```

None were modified by me in any way, esp. not the newfangled 3.6.1 one.

EDIT Mon  9 Feb 17:55:27 CET 2015: removed duplicate stretch of textLast edited by miroR on Mon Feb 09, 2015 4:59 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## miroR

All of this is put together from notes that I wrote almost a month ago now, but haven't yet set aside time to complete and make good on my promise to explain the horror this post has been about.

These will be all real pastes (only with fake disk dump sizes, growing and final, and some filenames fake, for my protection). For advanced users will be obvious what happened, and with my topic Postfix smtp/TLS, Bkp/Cloning Mthd, Censorship/Intrusion where I explained dd disk dumping, a brave beginner can also understand how something like that which happened to me, and I will, after I post about it, finally try and get rid of the very strange dump in question... So even [a brave beginner can also understand how something like that] they would never want to happen to them.

In the above linked:

Postfix smtp/TLS, Bkp/Cloning Mthd, Censorship/Intrusion

(same link as above, and below in the quote)

find:

 *Postfix smtp/TLS, Bkp/Cloning Mthd, Censorship/Intrusion wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The sizes are not exactly my numbers, but the method is.
> 
> 

 

and so I'm approximating without precise recalculation what the pastes would look like if these below had been the sizes.

Currently, Mon  9 Feb 19:29:25 CET 2015, in my two storages, I still have the old controversial if not horror-and-dismay-inducing disk dumps since the trouble with the newfangled syslog-ng were in full bloom (one month ago now, described in this topic you're reading):

```

n5m3 STORAGE_1 # pwd

/some/where_STORAGE_1

n5m3 STORAGE_1 # ls -l dd_E1214_n4m3/

total 74993144

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root          44 2014-12-28 07:57 dd_E1214_n4m3.log

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root         168 2014-12-14 10:36 dd_E1214_n4m3.sum

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   505709056 2014-12-14 09:56 E1214_n4m3_sda2.dd

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 76767246848 2014-12-14 10:19 E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd

n5m3 STORAGE_1 #

```

Currently:

```

n5m3 STORAGE_2 # pwd

/some/where_STORAGE_2

n5m3 STORAGE_2 # ls -l dd_E1214_n4m3

total 95944200

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root          84 2014-12-14 10:20 dd_E1214_n4m3.sum

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   505709056 2014-12-14 09:56 E1214_n4m3_sda2.dd

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 76767246848 2014-12-14 10:19 E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd

-rw------- 1 root root 10678697984 2014-12-14 16:33 E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd.CP0

-rw------- 1 root root 10775166976 2014-12-14 17:05 E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd.CP1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root         932 2014-12-14 19:31 Sysresc_151214_PASTE.txt

n5m3 STORAGE_2 # ls -l dd_E1214_n4m3_1/

total 74499304

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root          22 2014-12-28 08:03 dd_E1214_n4m3.log

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root          84 2014-12-14 20:19 dd_E1214_n4m3.sum

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root          84 2014-12-28 07:42 dd_E1214_n4m3.sum_PART

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 76767246848 2014-12-14 10:19 E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root           0 2014-12-15 06:55 E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd_is_a_COPY

n5m3 STORAGE_2 # 

```

And let me see the one last time what I can recover at this time that had happened, from the few notes and pastes that I have left.

I don't have much from sysresccd itself. Just this little paste, which is the oldest account that I have.

```

# cat Sysresc_151214_PASTE.txt

```

```

root@sysresccd /mnt/somewhere/STORAGE_2/dd_E1214_n4m3 % cat dd_E1214_n4m3.sum

7d236ea16ccd7f20b181bc17cce4dbd8a0d3892b122d98ccf4bee1a5ee8786b6  E1214_n4m3_sda2.dd

root@sysresccd /mnt/somewhere/STORAGE_2/dd_E1214_n4m3 %

root@sysresccd /mnt/somewhere/STORAGE_2/dd_E1214_n4m3 % tailf dd_E1214_n4m3.sum &

[1] 2857

root@sysresccd /mnt/somewhere/STORAGE_2/dd_E1214_n4m3 % 7d236ea16ccd7f20b181bc17cce4dbd8a0d3892b122d98ccf4bee1a5ee8786b6  E1214_n4m3_sda2.dd

sha256sum E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd >> dd_E1214_n4m3.sum &

[2] 2858

root@sysresccd /mnt/somewhere/STORAGE_2/dd_E1214_n4m3 % sha256sum: E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd: Input/output error

[2]  + exit 1     sha256sum E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd >> dd_E1214_n4m3.sum

root@sysresccd /mnt/somewhere/STORAGE_2/dd_E1214_n4m3 %

root@sysresccd /mnt/somewhere/STORAGE_2/dd_E1214_n4m3 % jobs

[1]  + running    tailf dd_E1214_n4m3.sum

root@sysresccd /mnt/somewhere/STORAGE_2/dd_E1214_n4m3 % fg

[1]  + running    tailf dd_E1214_n4m3.sum

^C

root@sysresccd /mnt/somewhere/STORAGE_2/dd_E1214_n4m3 %

```

That was just one of a few times that I tried to calculate SHA256 sum, from the sysresccd. If I remember well, I tried taking the dump again, from sysresccd, and retaking the hashes. The attempts are now buried in the mist of past. Just I remember I wasn't able to take the dumps, as I always can from any of my systems.

I had also saved a few other pastes. Let me see.

I get the kind of output below with my script:

/usr/local/bin/run_CMD.sh

```

#!/bin/bash

LIMIT=$1

for ((i=1; i<=LIMIT; i++))

do

# LIMIT is number of times to run the command, and int. is interval

echo $i of $LIMIT at $2s int.

$3

sleep $2

echo " "

echo " "

echo "------------------------------------------------------------"

done

exit=0

```

In the pastes below I ran it like so:

```

# run_CMD.sh 3000 10 "ls -l dd_E1214_n4m3" &

```

Notice the "&" which sends the job in the background.

That allowed me to run another command in the foreground. That was an umptieth try, I was expecting with angst and hoping with anxiety whether it would fail, or go without errors that another one time... So I ran, in the foreground, this:

```

n5m3 dd_E1214_n4m3 # jobs;sleep 10;jobs;sleep 10;jobs;sleep 10;jobs;sleep 10;jobs;sleep 10;jobs;sleep 10;jobs;sleep 10;jobs;sleep 10;jobs;sleep 10;jobs;sleep 10;jobs;sleep 10;jobs;sleep 10;jobs;sleep 10;jobs;sleep 10;jobs;sleep 10;jobs;sleep 10;jobs;sleep 10;

```

(just a few more, probably; it's all pastes; a few Alt-D and then Ctrl-Y in most terminals, and I really like rxvt-unicode which I learned was a recommended terminal from Anon-E-moose, who I don't have the same opinion on Linus as, but I respect all the Elders in Gentoo)

What the pastes are showing, is the command that, just to point that most important detail out: 

```

# cp -aiv E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd.CP0

```

Again, as nothing went normally, and I wasn't able to calculate the sums from a clone Gentoo system of mine, the n5m3, the master Gentoo system, endangered by the newfangled syslog-ng, is n4m3, of which the dumps had been taken from, as already explained, sysresccd.

That copy command pointed out, is a desparate try to see if I could even simply copy the freaking file in question, the E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd of my "/" partition from my master Air-Gapped Gentoo system, for which, how I do it, you need to familiarize with what I explained in:

Postfix smtp/TLS, Bkp/Cloning Mthd, Censorship/Intrusion

(link given above)

And both those commands issued, the output that I documented I can present here:

```

,..[snip]...

------------------------------------------------------------

40 of 3000 at 10s int.

total 81552456

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root          84 2014-12-14 10:20 dd_E1214_n4m3.sum

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   505709056 2014-12-14 09:56 E1214_n4m3_sda2.dd

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 76767246848 2014-12-14 10:19 E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd

-rw------- 1 root root 11836731392 2014-12-14 16:32 E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd.CP0

[1]-  Running                 cp -aiv E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd.CP0 &

[2]+  Running                 run_CMD.sh 3000 10 "ls -l" &

 

 

------------------------------------------------------------

41 of 3000 at 10s int.

total 81780552

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root          84 2014-12-14 10:20 dd_E1214_n4m3.sum

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   505709056 2014-12-14 09:56 E1214_n4m3_sda2.dd

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 76767246848 2014-12-14 10:19 E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd

-rw------- 1 root root 12070301696 2014-12-14 16:32 E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd.CP0

[1]-  Running                 cp -aiv E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd.CP0 &

[2]+  Running                 run_CMD.sh 3000 10 "ls -l" &

 

 

------------------------------------------------------------

42 of 3000 at 10s int.

total 87009944

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root          84 2014-12-14 10:20 dd_E1214_n4m3.sum

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   505709056 2014-12-14 09:56 E1214_n4m3_sda2.dd

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 76767246848 2014-12-14 10:19 E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd

-rw------- 1 root root 12305199104 2014-12-14 16:32 E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd.CP0

[1]-  Running                 cp -aiv E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd.CP0 &

[2]+  Running                 run_CMD.sh 3000 10 "ls -l" &

 

 

------------------------------------------------------------

43 of 3000 at 10s int.

total 87235880

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root          84 2014-12-14 10:20 dd_E1214_n4m3.sum

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   505709056 2014-12-14 09:56 E1214_n4m3_sda2.dd

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 76767246848 2014-12-14 10:19 E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd

-rw------- 1 root root 12536557568 2014-12-14 16:32 E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd.CP0

[1]-  Running                 cp -aiv E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd.CP0 &

[2]+  Running                 run_CMD.sh 3000 10 "ls -l" &

 

 

------------------------------------------------------------

44 of 3000 at 10s int.

total 87463464

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root          84 2014-12-14 10:20 dd_E1214_n4m3.sum

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   505709056 2014-12-14 09:56 E1214_n4m3_sda2.dd

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 76767246848 2014-12-14 10:19 E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd

-rw------- 1 root root 12769599488 2014-12-14 16:32 E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd.CP0

[1]-  Running                 cp -aiv E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd.CP0 &

[2]+  Running                 run_CMD.sh 3000 10 "ls -l" &

 

 

------------------------------------------------------------

45 of 3000 at 10s int.

total 87685808

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root          84 2014-12-14 10:20 dd_E1214_n4m3.sum

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   505709056 2014-12-14 09:56 E1214_n4m3_sda2.dd

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 76767246848 2014-12-14 10:19 E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd

-rw------- 1 root root 12997283840 2014-12-14 16:33 E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd.CP0

[1]-  Running                 cp -aiv E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd.CP0 &

[2]+  Running                 run_CMD.sh 3000 10 "ls -l" &

 

 

------------------------------------------------------------

46 of 3000 at 10s int.

total 87913688

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root          84 2014-12-14 10:20 dd_E1214_n4m3.sum

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   505709056 2014-12-14 09:56 E1214_n4m3_sda2.dd

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 76767246848 2014-12-14 10:19 E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd

-rw------- 1 root root 13230632960 2014-12-14 16:33 E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd.CP0

[1]-  Running                 cp -aiv E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd.CP0 &

[2]+  Running                 run_CMD.sh 3000 10 "ls -l" &

 

 

------------------------------------------------------------

47 of 3000 at 10s int.

total 88141568

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root          84 2014-12-14 10:20 dd_E1214_n4m3.sum

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   505709056 2014-12-14 09:56 E1214_n4m3_sda2.dd

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 76767246848 2014-12-14 10:19 E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd

-rw------- 1 root root 13463982080 2014-12-14 16:33 E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd.CP0

[1]-  Running                 cp -aiv E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd.CP0 &

[2]+  Running                 run_CMD.sh 3000 10 "ls -l" &

 

 

------------------------------------------------------------

48 of 3000 at 10s int.

total 88283644

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root          84 2014-12-14 10:20 dd_E1214_n4m3.sum

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   505709056 2014-12-14 09:56 E1214_n4m3_sda2.dd

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 76767246848 2014-12-14 10:19 E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd

-rw------- 1 root root 13609467904 2014-12-14 16:33 E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd.CP0

[1]-  Running                 cp -aiv E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd.CP0 &

[2]+  Running                 run_CMD.sh 3000 10 "ls -l" &

 

 

------------------------------------------------------------

49 of 3000 at 10s int.

total 88283644

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root          84 2014-12-14 10:20 dd_E1214_n4m3.sum

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   505709056 2014-12-14 09:56 E1214_n4m3_sda2.dd

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 76767246848 2014-12-14 10:19 E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd

-rw------- 1 root root 13609467904 2014-12-14 16:33 E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd.CP0

n5m3 dd_E1214_n4m3 #  

 

------------------------------------------------------------

50 of 3000 at 10s int.

total 88283644

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root          84 2014-12-14 10:20 dd_E1214_n4m3.sum

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   505709056 2014-12-14 09:56 E1214_n4m3_sda2.dd

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 76767246848 2014-12-14 10:19 E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd

-rw------- 1 root root 13609467904 2014-12-14 16:33 E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd.CP0

cp: error writing ‘E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd.CP0’: Read-only file system

cp: failed to extend ‘E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd.CP0’: Read-only file system

 

 

------------------------------------------------------------

51 of 3000 at 10s int.

total 91532156

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root          84 2014-12-14 10:20 dd_E1214_n4m3.sum

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   505709056 2014-12-14 09:56 E1214_n4m3_sda2.dd

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 76767246848 2014-12-14 10:19 E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd

-rw------- 1 root root 10787749888 2014-12-14 16:33 E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd.CP0

^C

[1]-  Exit 1                  cp -aiv E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd E1214_n4m3_sda3.dd.CP0

n5m3 dd_E1214_n4m3 # 

```

That's what happened. Strange but true. I re-checked it from my notes.

There were more attempts of mine in this matter, but I believe this should suffice for this presentation.

The reason that I took time to look up my old notes and finish what I promise I would explain when this ugly issue occurred in my master Gentoo system, is that I will next try and delete the zombie-behaving file in question, with angst and anxiety mixed together: fearing it would behave like a zombie and wreak havoc upon my attempt at deletion and hoping that it would not so.

An important fact is also needed here. I have backed up and restored, or taken master Gentoo system partitions and cloned them on two different Gentoo clones of mine a number of times in the last month, in the same two storages in question, and I had no issues whatsoever.

So the likelihood is very great that this has to do with syslog-ng newfangled versions in question, IMHO.

However, more testing is needed, as it seems to me that the bug wranglers still, at this time, keep that bug as UNCONFIRMED:

app-admin/syslog-ng-3.6.2: scary time stamp jumps

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=533328

It is quite possible that the bug does not show if the kernel is not grsecurity-hardened, as NSA's SELinux wouldn't reveal to you some bugs, IMHO. But that's just my opinion, and you are free to disagree on that one. Not even can I offer any proof at this time that it is grsecurity the disabler of possbly nefarious things the program may be doing.

I could some day try and post proofs that there are cases when only grsecurity frees you from various programs that work their backdoors on bug-after-free, and disables those programs, which in my understanding is disabling intrusion and surveillance on you, dear brother in *nix, but I've only just managed to post this today.

Also, do take notice that these issues with the newfangled syslog-ng could have to do with my new topic that I have invested terrible time in these weeks, and is not nearing an end at all:

Postfix smtp/TLS, Bkp/Cloning Mthd, Censorship/Intrusion

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-999436.html#7685200

(same topic as given above, but the link is to a post with undeniable intrusion, one of a few so far; not saying syslog-ng is related to that one directly, but through weakening of my system, it may be)

And, as I said, I will now try and see if I can remove the nefarious made file, or whether it will behave in some zombie style.

Will be back fo finish the story. There's even another placehoder post available just underneath.Last edited by miroR on Mon Feb 09, 2015 10:12 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## miroR

This post is placeholder for whatever it will take to try and report this potentially serious issue (IMO).Last edited by miroR on Sun Dec 28, 2014 1:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## miroR

I got errors on the Gentoo box which was only connected wired via local SOHO-no-Internet for the time that syslog-ng-3.6.1 was installed in my master Gentoo box.

When starting rxvt-unicode from Openbox's menu (typing the error by hand):

```

Error loading new keyboard description.

ukra@mybox ~ $

```

For the agnostics. I carefully configure ny systems. This kind of errors don't show in my systems generally. This is probably a sign of corruption somewhere of some kind. Be it because of that time mismanagement only by these newfangled syslog-ng's...

EDIT: No, this time probably not. It was just the 13GB gunzip'd messages-20141214 in that other cloned Gentoo box that left no space in the /root directory where I unzipped it... As soon as I (just now) moved it elsewhere, no more that error shows.

It's simpler for me to restore from backup than to research much more in depth to dind out what the cause is (although I would like to).

That error is on top of what I yet have to put together and post in PART 3, and which is worse than what I described in PART 1 and PART 2.

I've had enough of these freaking new syslog-ng.

I now need to recover both that other SOHO-only connected system and my master Gentoo box from backup, and restore afterwords manually the configurations and other things that I have done after that particular backup.

And that is not so little work. Anyone else experiencing these issues with these new syslog-ng's?

----------

## miroR

Today when I only posted what I had prepared almost two weeks ago, I said I would try and explain, or ask for understanding, for my being this very late.

Also, the scary part is not yet posted.

And I am not even certain that I will be able to report it in full. I'm reall doing my best, however.

Let me try and explain what that scary part consists of, very imperfectly and incompletely, like this without actual pastes and logs...

When saving from this my Gentoo master, on that, I guess it was 2014-12-14, roughly around noon, two sets of partition images in two different storages, which I always do for important backup, and my master Gentoo is important (it's my top value asset),

in one of the storages, while the disk dump saved, it wouldn't, it wouldn't, it just wouldn't let it's sha256 hash be calculated. I tried quite a few times!

See about that method of mine somewhere in:

Postfix smtp-tls-wrapper, Bkp/Cloning Mthd, A Zerk Provider

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-999436.html

And that one (the biggest -- it's the 50G order of manginute the partition, and the dump of course), the root partition, disk dump couldn't even be copied!

Never, ever seen anything like that.

Surely, this strange syslog-ng-3.6.1 put in package.mask, old syslog-ng-3.4.8 emerged back, all is well again.

I don't have any more problems.

Let me tell you openly.

The very fact that this issue is real, well: was real, I'm scared to install stuff like that one that apparently so badly bork my system, I don't know if I would eagerly venture to test it again; not without knowing more about it in some way...

The very fact that this issue is very probaly real, and can be reproduced in other systems, is circumstances like mine...

-- and it's the circumstances, or the environment, or the kind of system, what it has, that I mean (sorry for my imperfect language --

[That very fact] might, it doesn't have to, but it does look too fishy, [that very fact] might mean that something, as they say, nefarious is the case with these packages.

My suspicion is: remove Grsecurity and all will be well!

I guess at least a few readers know what I mean.

If I get a little better (it's true, first thing when I recovered I wrote a guide for Debian, hopefully future Devuan --  http://www.devuan.org/ -- users:

Air-Gapped Debian Install for Newbies

http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=119648

because that was something I wished to write for at least one year

)

but this, finishing this, if I manage to recollect my concentration on all the rest of the circumstances and report them fully...

Thi too was one of my priorities. But I'm still a little sick. ( Such as we are having important elections in Croatia that could finally depose the lier neo-communist traitor president Ivo Josipović in power for 5 ys now, and I can't go out from my appartment to vote... )

Thank you for you considerations (and thanks to the kind moderator who took time to explain that the error could have been simply with the PHPBulletin Board or whatever that it is called.

----------

## miroR

There is a recent bug #533328 on: 

scary time stamp jumps

and so I thought I needed to report there the issue I described in this topic so far:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=533328#c6

----------

## miroR

Since I saw far too little on:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Syslog-ng

(where, currently, only the link to Archlinux's wiki has useful info),

I went to search Gentoo Fori, but really wasn't able to find anything much either.

Having read the `man syslog-ng', I decided to search for the information from the upstream.

These are the guides, for the 3.4, 3.5 and 3.6, if anyone cares to get the direct links:

http://www.balabit.com/support/documentation/syslog-ng-ose-3.4-guides/en/syslog-ng-ose-v3.4-guide-admin/pdf/syslog-ng-ose-v3.4-guide-admin.pdf

http://www.balabit.com/support/documentation/syslog-ng-ose-3.5-guides/en/syslog-ng-ose-v3.5-guide-admin/pdf/syslog-ng-ose-v3.5-guide-admin.pdf

http://www.balabit.com/support/documentation/syslog-ng-ose-3.6-guides/en/syslog-ng-ose-guide-admin/pdf/syslog-ng-ose-guide-admin.pdf

where take notice that the latter, 3.6 guide dropped the version number from the name of the file.

But I don't need most of that stuff at all.

Anyway ( do go and just open the front page of http://www.balabit.com ), [anyway], I don't need, nor would I want, to deploy any "user surveillance"...

It's true, I don't want the "log data slip through" my "fingers", only that, but only for reasons of defending my own e-turf: my privacy in my computors, in my SOHO, in my discretion to reaveal or not reaveal about myself wherever I go in the e-streets and e-cities of the Internet.

Just like I adamantly still uphold that I don't need my computors to be multiple seats useable

(

Uninstalling dbus and *kits (to Unfacilitate Remote Seats)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-992146.html

)

, and the greatest of majority of computor users don't either, as most of the time, computors are used by one person sitting at the monitor in front of the computor and using one keyboard and one mouse.

Multiplying the potential users of one machine, beyond what the X, or XFree64 or derivatives and their rewrites, already could achieve and which was within acceptable (such as using two monitors on one computer locally, and similar), multiplying the potential users of a computor in the way that the tool Pöttering, the tool Sievers and their friends-tools, all in service of shady huge corporate/other interests, achieved and which has been deployed in half of the FOSS Linux' flavors in existence today, evolving from various consolekits, policykits, polkits, dbus, pulseaudio, all the way to the most monstruous of all: the systemd that kind of devoured each of the entire FOSS Linux entity in question; most recently Debian seems to have gone to systemd devotedly and forever, no recovery in sight nor expected, other than the fork Devuan ( http://www.devuan.org ) who a lot of us pin our hopes on...

Multiplying the potential users of a computor with FOSS Linux of some flavor installed, while it can have purposes, and legitimate purposes, but in rare occasions, and mostly only where the circumstances and the, first and formost, the user of that computor needs and asks for such a thing because of those circumstances and out of her or his own reasons...

But [multiplying the potential users of a computor with FOSS Linux of some flavor installed] in this day and age of undeniable indiscriminate mass surveillance on everybody and anybody, such multiplying of the potential seats to a computor without asking whether the user --who is most of the time also owner of the computor-- wants that potentiality...

That enabling, via the still called FOSS Linux fallen flavor in question, such as the latest victim Debian, of some users' computors to be used by other "seats" that don't sit on the chair at the user's own computor, but soo very easily sit remotely (the remote use of a computor is always required in whatever those Tools do: it is not a little brother using the same computer as his big sister in another room, with her permission, and kind surveillance and care, the typical use of the "seats" potentiality, although those "seats" are touted so; no, the typical use is, go and find it on:

https://wikileaks.org/

, the typical use is the big government data centers picking up whom to spy on, dear brother in *nix!).

So that enabling, via the still called FOSS Linux fallen flavor, is because of mass surveillance, and by people who wouldn't be able to surveille you if they hadn't the cloned X-session just like yours in front of their eyes on their monitors in those rooms where only spies can enter, and about which only paramount hackers like Julian Assange and spies with a conscience like Edward Snowden can reveal to the world about. But those are too few, or, who knows, even eliminated as soon as they try to talk.

In my opinion, this syslog-ng needs to be rendered understandable at least on:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Syslog-ng

( same link ad already given above )

 for users who don't have any need for any sources and destinations for their logs other than the localhost --the majority of us, when it is such effort made in the Syslog-ng Amninistrator's Guides...

And something may be urgently needed at this time.

I can't study those Syslog-ng Administrator's Guides, I tried, but I had to quit, as these extra hours that I already employed today for this post are already more that I can dedicate to this issue (I have other, and urgent, things to do, and on top of that I'm unwell).

Because really the most of it is about how to send logs elsewhere. There isn't a chapter, as it should be somewhere at the start, such as, say, like the great Postfix has all that a newbie needs, telling the user: here's what you can, and how you can, configure the logging for strictly only localhost...

And it seems that the Syslog-ng developers might have embarked on the way that those Tools have been taking the FOSS Linux for a ride for years now.

Any of you experts in Gentoo, because I am really not one, who are both honest enough and with a little time available, could tell us users more about this issue?

And above all how to solve it.

Do I need to mask the next syslog-ng version upfront, without even trying it out, else I will likely suffer more serious peril then so far, with 3.5.6 and 3.6.1, for my data?...

And for how long more will the syslog-ng-3.4.8, still viable, still without problems, remain available?

Thanks a lot for all gentle readers' kind attention.

Still sick, working at about half capacity, uncertain if it will remain even so. If I don't reply promptly at all, pls. have understanding.

----------

## miroR

Pls, kind reader, pardon me for some annoyance that transpaires from this post. It's just that I didn't expect to see this buggish behavior for so long,

I hope this finally will be up for a change, for cleaner, for more transparent, and for quitting with whateve that appears fishy behind it (but of course, I don't know, not an expert to discover those).

Again, see:

Scary time stamp jumps

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=533328

( for Mr Bones's attention that never seemed to have happened )

---

Out of these files I'm making my report. It's simply faster, and it annoys me that syslog-ng is still breaking my system, not to publically too openly suspect more, as I'm not an expert.

Out of these files, because I pasted into them what happened in two different systems of mine, as written in the name of each file.

```

-rw-r--r-- 1 miro miro 53838 2015-07-10 12:18 Grsec_150710_5_syslog-ng_air-gapped-SOHO-only.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 miro miro  1639 2015-07-10 12:23 Grsec_150710_6_syslog-ng_air-gapped-SOHO-only.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 miro miro  2597 2015-07-10 12:26 Grsec_150710_7_syslog-ng_air-gapped-SOHO-only.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 miro miro  1718 2015-07-10 12:35 Grsec_150710_8_syslog-ng_for-online-clone.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 miro miro  1089 2015-07-10 12:38 Grsec_150710_9_syslog-ng_for-online-clone.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 miro miro  3057 2015-07-10 12:39 Grsec_150710_A_syslog-ng_for-online-clone.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 miro miro 16891 2015-07-10 12:41 Grsec_150710_B_syslog-ng_air-gapped-SOHO-only.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 miro miro 86411 2015-07-10 12:43 Grsec_150710_C_syslog-ng_for-online-clone.txt

```

It's simple what I did. Just an iteration on each of the file. The timestamp on it anyway says when I pasted into each one of the files, just as the name says which system they belong to.

It's simple what I did:

```
for i in $(ls -1 Grsec_150710_*) ; do

   ls -l $i >> Grsec_150710_syslog-ng_no-logging.txt ;

   echo "====================================================" >> Grsec_150710_syslog-ng_no-logging.txt ;

   cat $i >> Grsec_150710_syslog-ng_no-logging.txt ;

   echo "====================================================" >> Grsec_150710_syslog-ng_no-logging.txt ;

   echo "####################################################" >> Grsec_150710_syslog-ng_no-logging.txt ;

   echo >> Grsec_150710_syslog-ng_no-logging.txt ;

   echo >> Grsec_150710_syslog-ng_no-logging.txt ;

done ;

```

And now, I'll format it a little with Vim, post it, and see if the bug that I contributed my posts long ago has ever been looked into by anyone, and not much more.

Because it's simple, the remedy. But read the files, as it's quicker for me. I got other work on my hands, that I had to postpone to post this.

Ouch, not that simple. The bug (what else but a bug?) probably does not reveal itself if you don't use grsecurity-hardened kernel. SELinux is probably (but that's my guess, talkiing unofficial) a friend of that bug, as well as the subjects behind such friends, but talking (unofficial!, can't confirm it, couldn't prove it, and: of course I could be wrong!)

So, read the files...

( ukra stands for ukrainian, a user alias )

( the two machines I renamed in these files airSOHObox and clonOnLbox so it can be clear what happened on which ) 

( There was no communication whatsoever btwen the two. )

( And there hasn't been btwn those two, esp. not in such way that the clonOnLbox would talk in any way, shape, form or fashion while live, with anything on the SOHO. )

(

Just like in my explanation of my method in:

Postfix smtp/TLS, Bkp/Cloning Mthd, Censorship/Intrusion

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-999436.html

)

Yeah, read the files and see for yourself....

(

and just one more important information: I discovered something was wrong as I was posting and analyizing logs for this post:

A denied seteuid issue with Postfix (Role: root)

http://forums.grsecurity.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=4230

[[ where notice that, as usual, in the previous posts in this topic, and as to other Gentooers, see the bug report, the syslog-ng simply broke the logging at the daily cron time ]]

)

( And allow later sorting out, to some extent, of this post, as I'm due for other things, elsewhere. )

-rw-r--r-- 1 ukra ukra 53838 2015-07-10 12:18 Grsec_150710_5_syslog-ng_air-gapped-SOHO-only.txt

====================================================

```

Jul 10 03:10:22 airSOHObox kernel: grsec: (root:U:/etc/cron.daily) chdir to /Cmn/dLo/gentoo/xml/htdocs/doc/ro/handbook/2005.0 by /usr/bin/updatedb[updatedb:19212] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /etc/cron.daily/mlocate[mlocate:19204] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Jul 10 03:10:22 airSOHObox kernel: grsec: (root:U:/etc/cron.daily) chdir to /Cmn/dLo/gentoo/xml/htdocs/doc/ro/handbook by /usr/bin/updatedb[updatedb:19212] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /etc/cron.daily/mlocate[mlocate:19204] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Jul 10 03:10:22 airSOHObox kernel: grsec: (root:U:/etc/cron.daily) chdir to /Cmn/dLo/gentoo/xml/htdocs/doc/ro/handbook/2005.1 by /usr/bin/updatedb[updatedb:19212] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /etc/cron.daily/mlocate[mlocate:19204] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Jul 10 03:10:22 airSOHObox kernel: grsec: (root:U:/etc/cron.daily) chdir to /Cmn/dLo/gentoo/xml/htdocs/doc/ro/handbook by /usr/bin/updatedb[updatedb:19212] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /etc/cron.daily/mlocate[mlocate:19204] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

```

...[snipped 80 lines here]...

```
Jul 10 03:10:22 airSOHObox kernel: grsec: (root:U:/etc/cron.daily) chdir to /Cmn/dLo/gentoo/xml/htdocs/main/tw by /usr/bin/updatedb[updatedb:19212] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /etc/cron.daily/mlocate[mlocate:19204] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Jul 10 03:10:22 airSOHObox kernel: grsec: (root:U:/etc/cron.daily) chdir to /Cmn/dLo/gentoo/xml/htdocs/main by /usr/bin/updatedb[updatedb:19212] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /etc/cron.daily/mlocate[mlocate:19204] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Jul 10 03:10:22 airSOHObox kernel: grsec: (root:U:/etc/cron.daily) chdir to /Cmn/dLo/gentoo/xml/htdocs/main/vi by /usr/bin/updatedb[updatedb:19212] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /etc/cron.daily/mlocate[mlocate:19204] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Jul 10 03:10:22 airSOHObox kernel: grsec: (root:U:/etc/cron.daily) chdir to /Cmn/dLo/gentoo/xml/htdocs/main by /usr/bin/updatedb[updatedb:19212] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /etc/cron.daily/mlocate[mlocate:19204] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Jul 10 03:10:22 airSOHObox syslog-ng[2305]: I/O error occurred while reading; fd='14', error='Broken pipe (32)'

Jul 10 03:10:23 airSOHObox run-crons[19216]: (root) CMD (/etc/cron.daily/rkhunter)

Jul 10 03:13:08 airSOHObox postfix/sendmail[11530]: fatal: socket: Permission denied

Jul 10 03:13:08 airSOHObox postfix/sendmail[11567]: fatal: socket: Permission denied

Jul 10 03:13:08 airSOHObox run-crons[11574]: (root) CMD (/etc/cron.daily/tripwire)

Jul 10 03:13:41 airSOHObox tripwire[11577]: Integrity Check Complete: /var/lib/tripwire/airSOHObox.twd TWReport airSOHObox 20150710031308 V:505 S:100 A:32 R:374 C:99

Jul 10 03:13:41 airSOHObox run-crons[11580]: (root) CMD (/etc/cron.daily/yclamscan)

Jul 10 03:13:42 airSOHObox postfix/pickup[9538]: 5C4583808B2: uid=0 from=<root>

Jul 10 03:13:42 airSOHObox postfix/cleanup[11596]: 5C4583808B2: message-id=<20150710011342.5C4583808B2@airSOHObox.localdomain>

Jul 10 03:13:42 airSOHObox postfix/qmgr[2978]: 5C4583808B2: from=<root@localdomain>, size=54023, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Jul 10 03:13:42 airSOHObox postfix/local[11600]: 5C4583808B2: to=<root@localdomain>, orig_to=<root>, relay=local, delay=0.3, delays=0.26/0.01/0/0.02, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to maildir)

Jul 10 03:13:42 airSOHObox postfix/qmgr[2978]: 5C4583808B2: removed

Jul 10 07:31:20 airSOHObox syslog-ng[2305]: Log statistics; processed='center(received)=136926', processed='center(queued)=273852', processed='src.none()=0', stamp='src.none()=0', processed='source(src)=136926', processed='destination(messages)=136926', processed='global(payload_reallocs)=83', processed='global(sdata_updates)=0', processed='destination(console_all)=136926', processed='global(msg_clones)=0', processed='src.internal(src#2)=8', stamp='src.internal(src#2)=1436505222', processed='global(internal_queue_length)=0'

airSOHObox log # date

Fri 10 Jul 12:14:07 CEST 2015

airSOHObox log # jobs

[1]+  Running                 tailf messages &

airSOHObox log # tail -30 messages 

Jul 10 03:10:22 airSOHObox kernel: grsec: (root:U:/etc/cron.daily) chdir to /Cmn/dLo/gentoo/xml/htdocs/main by /usr/bin/updatedb[updatedb:19212] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /etc/cron.daily/mlocate[mlocate:19204] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Jul 10 03:10:22 airSOHObox kernel: grsec: (root:U:/etc/cron.daily) chdir to /Cmn/dLo/gentoo/xml/htdocs/main/pl by /usr/bin/updatedb[updatedb:19212] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /etc/cron.daily/mlocate[mlocate:19204] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Jul 10 03:10:22 airSOHObox kernel: grsec: (root:U:/etc/cron.daily) chdir to /Cmn/dLo/gentoo/xml/htdocs/main by /usr/bin/updatedb[updatedb:19212] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /etc/cron.daily/mlocate[mlocate:19204] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

```

...[snipped 36 lines here]...

```
Jul 10 03:10:22 airSOHObox kernel: grsec: (root:U:/etc/cron.daily) chdir to /Cmn/dLo/gentoo/xml/htdocs/main by /usr/bin/updatedb[updatedb:19212] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /etc/cron.daily/mlocate[mlocate:19204] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Jul 10 03:10:22 airSOHObox syslog-ng[2305]: I/O error occurred while reading; fd='14', error='Broken pipe (32)'

Jul 10 03:10:23 airSOHObox run-crons[19216]: (root) CMD (/etc/cron.daily/rkhunter)

Jul 10 03:13:08 airSOHObox postfix/sendmail[11530]: fatal: socket: Permission denied

Jul 10 03:13:08 airSOHObox postfix/sendmail[11567]: fatal: socket: Permission denied

Jul 10 03:13:08 airSOHObox run-crons[11574]: (root) CMD (/etc/cron.daily/tripwire)

Jul 10 03:13:41 airSOHObox tripwire[11577]: Integrity Check Complete: /var/lib/tripwire/airSOHObox.twd TWReport airSOHObox 20150710031308 V:505 S:100 A:32 R:374 C:99

Jul 10 03:13:41 airSOHObox run-crons[11580]: (root) CMD (/etc/cron.daily/yclamscan)

Jul 10 03:13:42 airSOHObox postfix/pickup[9538]: 5C4583808B2: uid=0 from=<root>

Jul 10 03:13:42 airSOHObox postfix/cleanup[11596]: 5C4583808B2: message-id=<20150710011342.5C4583808B2@airSOHObox.localdomain>

Jul 10 03:13:42 airSOHObox postfix/qmgr[2978]: 5C4583808B2: from=<root@localdomain>, size=54023, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Jul 10 03:13:42 airSOHObox postfix/local[11600]: 5C4583808B2: to=<root@localdomain>, orig_to=<root>, relay=local, delay=0.3, delays=0.26/0.01/0/0.02, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to maildir)

Jul 10 03:13:42 airSOHObox postfix/qmgr[2978]: 5C4583808B2: removed

Jul 10 07:31:20 airSOHObox syslog-ng[2305]: Log statistics; processed='center(received)=136926', processed='center(queued)=273852', processed='src.none()=0', stamp='src.none()=0', processed='source(src)=136926', processed='destination(messages)=136926', processed='global(payload_reallocs)=83', processed='global(sdata_updates)=0', processed='destination(console_all)=136926', processed='global(msg_clones)=0', processed='src.internal(src#2)=8', stamp='src.internal(src#2)=1436505222', processed='global(internal_queue_length)=0'

airSOHObox log

```

====================================================

####################################################

-rw-r--r-- 1 ukra ukra 1639 2015-07-10 12:23 Grsec_150710_6_syslog-ng_air-gapped-SOHO-only.txt

====================================================

```

top - 12:22:41 up 1 day, 16:51,  2 users,  load average: 1.43, 1.31, 1.29

Tasks:  76 total,   2 running,  72 sleeping,   2 stopped,   0 zombie

%Cpu(s):  14.4/16.0   30[||||||||||||||||                                     

KiB Mem : 16402288 total,  4066732 free,   934036 used, 11401520 buff/cache

KiB Swap: 20971516 total, 20971516 free,        0 used. 15376000 avail Mem 

  PID USER      PR  NI    VIRT    RES    SHR S  %CPU %MEM     TIME+ COMMAND   

 2305 root      20   0  355124   5108   3792 R 129.6  0.0 716:40.99 syslog-ng 

 3081 root      20   0  190640  44432  17300 S   1.3  0.3   1:53.53 X         

 3084 miro      20   0  174020  18300  12536 S   0.3  0.1   0:03.62 openbox   

    1 root      20   0    4268   1440   1336 S   0.0  0.0   0:03.28 init      

 2277 root      20   0    8792    120      4 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.00 lvmetad   

 2304 root      20   0   43164    644      0 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.00 syslog-ng 

 2493 root      20   0   12844   1936   1700 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.27 rpcbind   

 2516 root      20   0   17404   2156   1512 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.00 rpc.statd 

 2558 root      20   0   23484    212      0 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.00 rpc.idmapd

 2622 root      20   0   28816   2092   1628 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.00 sshd      

 2644 root      20   0  272980  25016  19580 S   0.0  0.2   0:06.73 apache2   

 2646 apache    20   0  194908   5400   2344 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.00 apache2   

 2647 apache    20   0  196588   5056   1988 S   0.0  0.0   0:02.98 apache2   

 2650 apache    20   0  283932  19664   3224 S   0.0  0.1   0:00.50 apache2   

 2651 apache    20   0  273248   9236   3584 S   0.0  0.1   0:00.00 apache2   

```

====================================================

####################################################

-rw-r--r-- 1 ukra ukra 2597 2015-07-10 12:26 Grsec_150710_7_syslog-ng_air-gapped-SOHO-only.txt

====================================================

```

So:

emerge -avtuDN syslog-ng

```

...[snipped a lot of line here ]...

```
... done!

[ebuild     UD ] app-admin/syslog-ng-3.4.8::gentoo [3.6.4::gentoo] USE="caps ipv6 pcre%* ssl tcpd -amqp -dbi -geoip -json -mongodb -pacct -smtp -spoof-source -systemd (-redis%)" 0 KiB

 * For detailed documentation please see the upstream website:

 * http://www.balabit.com/sites/default/files/documents/syslog-ng-ose-3.4-guides/en/syslog-ng-ose-v3.4-guide-admin/html/index.html

>>> app-admin/syslog-ng-3.4.8 merged.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

airSOHObox ~ # /etc/init.d/syslog-ng restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Stopping syslog-ng ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Checking your configfile (/etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf) ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Starting syslog-ng ...                                                                               [ ok ]

airSOHObox ~ # 

top - 12:26:17 up 1 day, 16:55,  2 users,  load average: 1.20, 1.51, 1.38

Tasks:  75 total,   1 running,  74 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

%Cpu(s):  0.4 us,  0.5 sy,  0.0 ni, 99.1 id,  0.0 wa,  0.0 hi,  0.0 si,  0.0 s

KiB Mem : 16402288 total,  4285432 free,   703152 used, 11413704 buff/cache

KiB Swap: 20971516 total, 20971516 free,        0 used. 15606772 avail Mem 

  PID USER      PR  NI    VIRT    RES    SHR S  %CPU %MEM     TIME+ COMMAND   

 3081 root      20   0  190724  44432  17300 S   3.0  0.3   1:58.46 X         

 3100 miro      20   0   83916  12148   7860 S   1.0  0.1   0:06.19 urxvt     

    1 root      20   0    4268   1440   1336 S   0.0  0.0   0:03.28 init      

 2277 root      20   0    8792    120      4 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.00 lvmetad   

 2493 root      20   0   12844   1936   1700 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.27 rpcbind   

 2516 root      20   0   17404   2156   1512 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.00 rpc.statd 

 2558 root      20   0   23484    212      0 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.00 rpc.idmapd

 2622 root      20   0   28816   2092   1628 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.00 sshd      

 2644 root      20   0  272980  25016  19580 S   0.0  0.2   0:06.74 apache2   

 2646 apache    20   0  194908   5400   2344 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.00 apache2   

 2647 apache    20   0  196588   5056   1988 S   0.0  0.0   0:02.98 apache2   

 2650 apache    20   0  283932  19664   3224 S   0.0  0.1   0:00.50 apache2   

 2651 apache    20   0  273248   9236   3584 S   0.0  0.1   0:00.00 apache2   

```

====================================================

####################################################

-rw-r--r-- 1 ukra ukra 1718 2015-07-10 12:35 Grsec_150710_8_syslog-ng_for-online-clone.txt

====================================================

```

top - 12:35:15 up 1 day, 17:03,  2 users,  load average: 2.70, 1.78, 1.49

Tasks: 100 total,   2 running,  97 sleeping,   1 stopped,   0 zombie

%Cpu(s): 14.1 us, 16.0 sy,  0.0 ni, 69.9 id,  0.0 wa,  0.0 hi,  0.0 si,  0.0 s

KiB Mem : 16402284 total,   565992 free,   561960 used, 15274332 buff/cache

KiB Swap: 20971516 total, 20971488 free,       28 used. 15741968 avail Mem 

  PID USER      PR  NI    VIRT    RES    SHR S  %CPU %MEM     TIME+ COMMAND   

 2332 root      20   0  355120   5452   4008 R 128.9  0.0 726:42.55 syslog-ng 

 3593 root      20   0  198984  46800  16652 S   1.0  0.3  20:52.60 X         

    1 root      20   0    4268   1520   1416 S   0.0  0.0   0:03.22 init      

 2304 root      20   0    8792    116      0 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.00 lvmetad   

 2331 root      20   0   43164    636      0 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.00 syslog-ng 

 2522 root      20   0   12840   1940   1704 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.27 rpcbind   

 2543 root      20   0   17404   2312   1668 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.00 rpc.statd 

 2585 root      20   0   23488    220      0 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.00 rpc.idmapd

 2649 root      20   0   28808   2184   1720 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.00 sshd      

 2671 root      20   0  272948  25084  19640 S   0.0  0.2   0:06.59 apache2   

 2675 apache    20   0  195008   5360   2296 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.00 apache2   

 2676 apache    20   0  196688   5136   2056 S   0.0  0.0   0:02.95 apache2   

 2679 apache    20   0  272948   7168   1716 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.49 apache2   

 2680 apache    20   0  272948   7168   1716 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.00 apache2   

 2681 apache    20   0  272948   7168   1716 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.00 apache2   

 2682 apache    20   0  272948   7168   1716 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.00 apache2   

```

====================================================

####################################################

-rw-r--r-- 1 ukra ukra 1089 2015-07-10 12:38 Grsec_150710_9_syslog-ng_for-online-clone.txt

====================================================

```

clonOnLbox ~ # emerge -tuDN syslog-ng

...

 * For detailed documentation please see the upstream website:

 * http://www.balabit.com/sites/default/files/documents/syslog-ng-ose-3.4-guides/en/syslog-ng-ose-v3.4-guide-admin/html/index.html

>>> app-admin/syslog-ng-3.4.8 merged.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/logrotate.d/syslog-ng' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

clonOnLbox ~ # emerge -tuDN syslog-ng

clonOnLbox ~ # etc-update 

Scanning Configuration files...

Automerging trivial changes in: /etc/logrotate.d/syslog-ng

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting. :)

clonOnLbox ~ # equery k syslog-ng

* Checking app-admin/syslog-ng-3.4.8 ...

   164 out of 164 files passed

clonOnLbox ~ # grep syslog-ng  /etc/portage/package.mask

=app-admin/syslog-ng-3.5.6

=app-admin/syslog-ng-3.6.1

=app-admin/syslog-ng-3.6.2

=app-admin/syslog-ng-3.6.3

=app-admin/syslog-ng-3.6.4

clonOnLbox ~ # 

```

====================================================

####################################################

-rw-r--r-- 1 ukra ukra 3057 2015-07-10 12:39 Grsec_150710_A_syslog-ng_for-online-clone.txt

====================================================

```

top - 12:38:40 up 1 day, 17:07,  2 users,  load average: 1.37, 1.51, 1.44

Tasks: 100 total,   1 running,  98 sleeping,   1 stopped,   0 zombie

%Cpu(s): 14.2 us, 16.5 sy,  0.0 ni, 69.3 id,  0.0 wa,  0.0 hi,  0.0 si,  0.0 s

KiB Mem : 16402284 total,   562244 free,   561068 used, 15278972 buff/cache

KiB Swap: 20971516 total, 20971488 free,       28 used. 15743312 avail Mem 

  PID USER      PR  NI    VIRT    RES    SHR S  %CPU %MEM     TIME+ COMMAND   

 2332 root      20   0  355120   5452   4008 S 128.6  0.0 731:05.99 syslog-ng 

 3593 root      20   0  198984  46800  16652 S   2.7  0.3  20:55.00 X         

 6479 root      20   0   24960   3044   2524 R   0.3  0.0   2:17.02 top       

    1 root      20   0    4268   1520   1416 S   0.0  0.0   0:03.22 init      

 2304 root      20   0    8792    116      0 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.00 lvmetad   

 2331 root      20   0   43164    636      0 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.00 syslog-ng 

 2522 root      20   0   12840   1940   1704 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.27 rpcbind   

 2543 root      20   0   17404   2312   1668 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.00 rpc.statd 

 2585 root      20   0   23488    220      0 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.00 rpc.idmapd

 2649 root      20   0   28808   2184   1720 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.00 sshd      

 2671 root      20   0  272948  25084  19640 S   0.0  0.2   0:06.61 apache2   

But because I haven't restarted the service.

clonOnLbox ~ # /etc/init.d/syslog-ng restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Stopping syslog-ng ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Checking your configfile (/etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf) ...                                                [ ok ]

 * Starting syslog-ng ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

clonOnLbox ~ # 

top - 12:39:34 up 1 day, 17:08,  2 users,  load average: 0.80, 1.34, 1.39

Tasks: 101 total,   1 running,  99 sleeping,   1 stopped,   0 zombie

%Cpu(s):  0.3 us,  0.7 sy,  0.0 ni, 98.7 id,  0.2 wa,  0.0 hi,  0.0 si,  0.0 s

KiB Mem : 16402284 total,   561516 free,   562300 used, 15278468 buff/cache

KiB Swap: 20971516 total, 20971496 free,       20 used. 15741996 avail Mem 

  PID USER      PR  NI    VIRT    RES    SHR S  %CPU %MEM     TIME+ COMMAND   

 3593 root      20   0  198984  46800  16652 S   3.0  0.3  20:56.04 X         

 3609 miro      20   0   83904  12100   7816 S   0.7  0.1   0:08.36 urxvt     

 6479 root      20   0   24960   3044   2524 R   0.3  0.0   2:17.20 top       

    1 root      20   0    4268   1520   1416 S   0.0  0.0   0:03.23 init      

 2304 root      20   0    8792    116      0 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.00 lvmetad   

 2522 root      20   0   12840   1940   1704 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.27 rpcbind   

 2543 root      20   0   17404   2312   1668 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.00 rpc.statd 

 2585 root      20   0   23488    220      0 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.00 rpc.idmapd

 2649 root      20   0   28808   2184   1720 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.00 sshd      

```

====================================================

####################################################

-rw-r--r-- 1 ukra ukra 16891 2015-07-10 12:41 Grsec_150710_B_syslog-ng_air-gapped-SOHO-only.txt

====================================================

```

Jul 10 12:29:57 airSOHObox kernel: [147618.136112] grsec: (admin:S:/) chdir to /Cmn/gX/mr_150710_clonOnLbox by /bin/bash[bash:30480] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:3102] uid/euid:1000/1000 gid/egid:1000/1000

Jul 10 12:29:59 airSOHObox kernel: [147619.814924] grsec: (admin:S:/) exec of /usr/bin/sha256sum (sha256sum -c SUMS ) by /usr/bin/sha256sum[bash:28070] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:30480] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

```

...[snipped 400 lines here]...

```
Jul 10 12:39:39 clonOnLbox kernel: [148173.926125] grsec: (miro:U:/usr/bin/vim) chdir to /Cmn/mr by /usr/bin/vim[vi:11322] uid/euid:1000/1000 gid/egid:1000/1000, parent /bin/bash[bash:3650] uid/euid:1000/1000 gid/egid:1000/1000

Jul 10 12:39:39 clonOnLbox kernel: [148173.926364] grsec: (miro:U:/usr/bin/vim) chdir to /Cmn/mr by /usr/bin/vim[vi:11322] uid/euid:1000/1000 gid/egid:1000/1000, parent /bin/bash[bash:3650] uid/euid:1000/1000 gid/egid:1000/1000

Jul 10 12:39:39 clonOnLbox kernel: [148173.926373] grsec: (miro:U:/usr/bin/vim) chdir to /usr/share/vim/vim74/plugin by /usr/bin/vim[vi:11322] uid/euid:1000/1000 gid/egid:1000/1000, parent /bin/bash[bash:3650] uid/euid:1000/1000 gid/egid:1000/1000

Jul 10 12:39:39 clonOnLbox kernel: [148173.926379] grsec: (miro:U:/usr/bin/vim) chdir to /Cmn/mr by /usr/bin/vim[vi:11322] uid/euid:1000/1000 gid/egid:1000/1000, parent /bin/bash[bash:3650] uid/euid:1000/1000 gid/egid:1000/1000

Jul 10 12:39:39 clonOnLbox kernel: [148173.941826] grsec: (miro:U:/usr/bin/vim) chdir to /Cmn/mr by /usr/bin/vim[vi:11322] uid/euid:1000/1000 gid/egid:1000/1000, parent /bin/bash[bash:3650] uid/euid:1000/1000 gid/egid:1000/1000

Jul 10 12:39:39 clonOnLbox kernel: [148173.941839] grsec: (miro:U:/usr/bin/vim) chdir to /usr/share/vim/vim74 by /usr/bin/vim[vi:11322] uid/euid:1000/1000 gid/egid:1000/1000, parent /bin/bash[bash:3650] uid/euid:1000/1000 gid/egid:1000/1000

Jul 10 12:39:39 clonOnLbox kernel: [148173.941849] grsec: (miro:U:/usr/bin/vim) chdir to /Cmn/mr by /usr/bin/vim[vi:11322] uid/euid:1000/1000 gid/egid:1000/1000, parent /bin/bash[bash:3650] uid/euid:1000/1000 gid/egid:1000/1000

Jul 10 12:39:39 clonOnLbox kernel: [148173.943828] grsec: (miro:U:/usr/bin/vim) chdir to /Cmn/mr by /usr/bin/vim[vi:11322] uid/euid:1000/1000 gid/egid:1000/1000, parent /bin/bash[bash:3650] uid/euid:1000/1000 gid/egid:1000/1000

Jul 10 12:39:39 clonOnLbox kernel: [148173.943841] grsec: (miro:U:/usr/bin/vim) chdir to /usr/share/vim/vim74/ftplugin by /usr/bin/vim[vi:11322] uid/euid:1000/1000 gid/egid:1000/1000, parent /bin/bash[bash:3650] uid/euid:1000/1000 gid/egid:1000/1000

Jul 10 12:39:39 clonOnLbox kernel: [148173.943851] grsec: (miro:U:/usr/bin/vim) chdir to /Cmn/mr by /usr/bin/vim[vi:11322] uid/euid:1000/1000 gid/egid:1000/1000, parent /bin/bash[bash:3650] uid/euid:1000/1000 gid/egid:1000/1000

Jul 10 12:40:01 clonOnLbox kernel: [148195.660360] grsec: (root:U:/usr/sbin/crond) chdir to /root by /usr/sbin/crond[crond:11326] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /usr/sbin/crond[crond:2782] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Jul 10 12:40:01 clonOnLbox kernel: [148195.660638] grsec: (root:U:/bin/bash) exec of /bin/bash (/bin/sh -c test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons ) by /bin/bash[crond:11326] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /usr/sbin/crond[crond:2782] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Jul 10 12:40:01 clonOnLbox kernel: [148195.666418] grsec: (root:U:/) exec of /usr/sbin/run-crons (/usr/sbin/run-crons ) by /usr/sbin/run-crons[sh:11329] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[sh:11326] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Jul 10 12:40:01 clonOnLbox kernel: [148195.672606] grsec: (root:U:/) exec of /bin/mkdir (mkdir -p /var/spool/cron/lastrun ) by /bin/mkdir[run-crons:11330] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /usr/sbin/run-crons[run-crons:11329] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Jul 10 12:40:01 clonOnLbox kernel: [148195.674438] grsec: (root:U:/) chdir to /var by /bin/mkdir[mkdir:11330] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /usr/sbin/run-crons[run-crons:11329] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Jul 10 12:40:01 clonOnLbox kernel: [148195.674481] grsec: (root:U:/) chdir to /var/spool by /bin/mkdir[mkdir:11330] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /usr/sbin/run-crons[run-crons:11329] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Jul 10 12:40:01 clonOnLbox kernel: [148195.674520] grsec: (root:U:/) chdir to /var/spool/cron by /bin/mkdir[mkdir:11330] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /usr/sbin/run-crons[run-crons:11329] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Jul 10 12:40:01 clonOnLbox kernel: [148195.676054] grsec: (root:U:/bin/ln) exec of /bin/ln (ln -sn 11329 /var/spool/cron/lastrun/lock ) by /bin/ln[run-crons:11331] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /usr/sbin/run-crons[run-crons:11329] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Jul 10 12:40:01 clonOnLbox kernel: [148195.678060] grsec: (root:U:/) exec of /usr/bin/find (find /var/spool/cron/lastrun -name cron.hourly -cmin +65 -exec rm {} ; ) by /usr/bin/find[run-crons:11332] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /usr/sbin/run-crons[run-crons:11329] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Jul 10 12:40:01 clonOnLbox kernel: [148195.679060] grsec: (root:U:/) chdir to /root by /usr/bin/find[find:11332] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /usr/sbin/run-crons[run-crons:11329] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Jul 10 12:40:01 clonOnLbox kernel: [148195.680080] grsec: (root:U:/) exec of /usr/bin/find (find /var/spool/cron/lastrun -name cron.daily -cmin +1445 -exec rm {} ; ) by /usr/bin/find[run-crons:11333] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /usr/sbin/run-crons[run-crons:11329] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Jul 10 12:40:01 clonOnLbox kernel: [148195.680925] grsec: (root:U:/) chdir to /root by /usr/bin/find[find:11333] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /usr/sbin/run-crons[run-crons:11329] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Jul 10 12:40:01 clonOnLbox kernel: [148195.682491] grsec: (root:U:/) exec of /usr/bin/find (find /var/spool/cron/lastrun -name cron.weekly -cmin +10085 -exec rm {} ; ) by /usr/bin/find[run-crons:11334] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /usr/sbin/run-crons[run-crons:11329] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Jul 10 12:40:01 clonOnLbox kernel: [148195.683490] grsec: (root:U:/) chdir to /root by /usr/bin/find[find:11334] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /usr/sbin/run-crons[run-crons:11329] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Jul 10 12:40:01 clonOnLbox kernel: [148195.684985] grsec: (root:U:/) exec of /usr/bin/find (find /var/spool/cron/lastrun -name cron.monthly -cmin +44645 -exec rm {} ; ) by /usr/bin/find[run-crons:11335] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /usr/sbin/run-crons[run-crons:11329] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Jul 10 12:40:01 clonOnLbox kernel: [148195.686018] grsec: (root:U:/) chdir to /root by /usr/bin/find[find:11335] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /usr/sbin/run-crons[run-crons:11329] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Jul 10 12:40:01 clonOnLbox kernel: [148195.686632] grsec: (root:U:/bin/touch) exec of /bin/touch (touch /var/spool/cron/lastrun ) by /bin/touch[run-crons:11336] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /usr/sbin/run-crons[run-crons:11329] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Jul 10 12:40:01 clonOnLbox kernel: [148195.687885] grsec: (root:U:/) exec of /usr/bin/find (find /var/spool/cron/lastrun -newer /var/spool/cron/lastrun -exec /bin/rm -f {} ; ) by /usr/bin/find[run-crons:11337] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /usr/sbin/run-crons[run-crons:11329] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Jul 10 12:40:01 clonOnLbox kernel: [148195.688893] grsec: (root:U:/) chdir to /root by /usr/bin/find[find:11337] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /usr/sbin/run-crons[run-crons:11329] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Jul 10 12:40:01 clonOnLbox kernel: [148195.689461] grsec: (root:U:/bin/rm) exec of /bin/rm (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/lock ) by /bin/rm[run-crons:11338] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /usr/sbin/run-crons[run-crons:11329] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Jul 10 12:40:26 clonOnLbox postfix/pickup[27279]: trigger_server_accept_local: trigger arrived

Jul 10 12:40:26 clonOnLbox postfix/pickup[27279]: master_notify: status 0

Jul 10 12:40:26 clonOnLbox postfix/pickup[27279]: master_notify: status 1

Jul 10 12:41:26 clonOnLbox postfix/pickup[27279]: trigger_server_accept_local: trigger arrived

Jul 10 12:41:26 clonOnLbox postfix/pickup[27279]: master_notify: status 0

Jul 10 12:41:26 clonOnLbox postfix/pickup[27279]: master_notify: status 1

Jul 10 12:41:53 clonOnLbox kernel: [148307.943964] grsec: (admin:S:/) exec of /usr/bin/eject (eject /dev/sr0 ) by /usr/bin/eject[bash:11343] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:3736] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Jul 10 12:41:53 clonOnLbox kernel: [148307.948882] grsec: (admin:S:/) exec of /bin/umount (/bin/umount /mnt/sr0 ) by /bin/umount[eject:11346] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /usr/bin/eject[eject:11343] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Jul 10 12:41:53 clonOnLbox kernel: [148307.957419] grsec: (admin:S:/) unmount of /dev/sr0 by /bin/umount[umount:11346] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /usr/bin/eject[eject:11343] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Jul 10 12:41:56 clonOnLbox kernel: [148311.050688] grsec: denied exec of usermode helper binary /bin/busybox mdev located outside of permitted system paths

Jul 10 12:42:26 clonOnLbox postfix/pickup[27279]: trigger_server_accept_local: trigger arrived

Jul 10 12:42:26 clonOnLbox postfix/pickup[27279]: master_notify: status 0

Jul 10 12:42:26 clonOnLbox postfix/pickup[27279]: master_notify: status 1

Jul 10 12:42:39 clonOnLbox kernel: [148354.272171] grsec: (miro:U:/) exec of /bin/cat (cat ) by /bin/cat[bash:11351] uid/euid:1000/1000 gid/egid:1000/1000, parent /bin/bash[bash:3650] uid/euid:1000/1000 gid/egid:1000/1000

clonOnLbox log # jobs

[1]+  Running                 tailf messages &

clonOnLbox log # Jul 10 12:43:27 clonOnLbox postfix/pickup[27279]: trigger_server_accept_local: trigger arrived

Jul 10 12:43:27 clonOnLbox postfix/pickup[27279]: master_notify: status 0

Jul 10 12:43:27 clonOnLbox postfix/pickup[27279]: master_notify: status 1

```

====================================================

####################################################

----------

## miroR

 *miroR wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> And allow later sorting out, to some extent, of this post
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Well, it is not the sorting ot that post, but just commenting that post above, and a few more words that I owe to the readers here.

It's clear from the posted files that there was almost 129% power (out of 400%, it's an AMD 4x on both systems) consumption by syslog-ng at no load whatsoever, when syslog-ng-3.6.4 is installed.

And when it is removed, and syslog-ng-3.4.8 installed, then there is no power consuption when there is no load.

It is also clear that the time drift is at order of magniture of 3 minutes with 3.6.4, and there is no time drift with 3.4.8.

Pls. take note that while I was gripped by heavy suspicion on the "fishiness" of the new changes, I took great care to emphasize that I might be wrong in my suspicion.

I guess that's within legitimate thinking by free preople...

But if I knew the coders of that program are just struggling to find the right way, and only making honest mistakes as they go, I would still apologize to them for my suspicion on them.

I have taken time (an hour or two is not always easy to find) to carefully read the new closed bug report:

Kernel log message time drift #121

https://github.com/balabit/syslog-ng/issues/121

and I do find the integrity of the developers at balabit not suspectable. I don't suspect any more of their intentions.

However, I don't know that. I'm just not knowledgeable enough, and I just don't have time any more to dedicate to this issue, to be in the sure on this...

On the outside, this looked scary to me. I don't have financial resources to replace my hardware, and this looked, if you go (which I currently don't have time for, myself)... if you go and read how much it broke, or appeared to break... if you go and read from the start of this forum topic of mine that you are reading:

Syslog-ng from Delay Logging to BrokenPipe/no Logging

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1001994.html

...

That really looked bad and reminded me of days when I had after-free bugs powered intrusions on my system (confirmed by true security experts)... I did have even hardware broken by intrusions into my systems...

I will remain wary of the new versions of syslog-ng.

Most of all because I really use just the minimal functionality of the offered. I don't even have time (nor need), for the advanced features.

Balabit devs, pls. if you go for the advanced options, don't make it detrimental for the plain poor users' necessary simple one-system no-sending-no-mails-out-of-the-one-system functionality of syslog-ng.

And I really hope you are not playing with some of those beyond-visible hidden functionalities that the shadows use on users in this surveillance/control age!

Cheers!

----------

## miroR

I may well have to re-read this topic of mine, to apologize for the (conditional) suspicion that I cast on the developers of syslog-ng, as, apparently, the mess originates somewhere else, and not in syslog-ng:

Time drift after hibernate-ram

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1030266.html

But give me time to correct that. After all I now only have a strong indication that the mess is not of syslog-ng's making, not certainly. I'm not an expert (but still have to think and decide for my system). (And, also, I pronounced my reservations when I expressed the suspicions back then.)

----------

## miroR

I finally decided to try the then new 3.7.2 syslog-ng a few days ago, and I have some of the usual issues, although not as drammatic as at some previous times.

However, thinking at first, that it was a grsecurity issue, I started posting about it there, as so pls. read there:

exec_logging (and more) not working

http://forums.grsecurity.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=4308

I think I should try and update Gentoo Bugzilla about it (DONE) [*]:

scary time stamp jumps 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=533328#c12

as well as syslog-ng authors at github (DONE):

some logging stops working

https://github.com/balabit/syslog-ng/issues/766

Regards!

---

[*] www-client/dillo-3.0.5-r1 can post with normal newlines, apparently

I sure want to leave the old below, to report on the lynx issue, and get it fixed, some day.  :Wink: 

===== the rest of this comment is yesterday's ======

I want to post properly, without 

 instead of newlines...

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=554588 which I get with Dillo

But I can't get to open bugs.gentoo.org with lynx for some reason (

and I did just now successfully posted on github (see the DONE for it) with lynx.

My mail about bugs.gentoo.org took long to appear on lynx-dev:

[Lynx-dev] can't connect to bugs.gentoo.org

http://lists.nongnu.org/archive/html/lynx-dev/2015-11/msg00010.html

Maybe they have problems, or it's just slow system, just not my postfix, since I successfully sent email to Devuan ML: 

Quick start guide to uprading to Devuan and configuring minimalism

https://lists.dyne.org/lurker/message/20151107.200343.06d5de36.en.html

after I sent email to lynx ML

)

Regards!

----------

